# Getting Ready To Notch My 84 Regal



## SuicidedRegal

So I went up to Summit today & got my Belltech 2" drop spindles & within the next few weeks I will be notching the rear frame 6 inches to lay frame. Feel free to post up anything I may need to know. I was curious on if I'm gonna have to lengthen or shorten the trailing arms. The front crossmember is 3" from the ground right now but It's also sitting on the bumpstops pretty hard too. The car is on 20's with 255/35/20 tires on it. Ideas, tips, questions are welcome.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's how it sits right now.


----------



## chongo1

notching frame is just like doin a truck just make sure b4 you cut frame have it all braced up with jackstands, when i notch other than a monster i just get pipe that is a larger diameter then my axle mark on the fram where the axle is touch score or mark you radius cut then place the pipe piece in weld back together done deal. also did you cut out rear fenderwheels yet


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17712221
> *notching frame is just like doin a truck just make sure b4 you cut frame have it all braced up with jackstands, when i notch other than a monster i just get pipe that is a larger diameter then my axle mark on the fram where the axle is touch score or mark you radius cut then place the pipe piece in weld back together done deal. also did you cut out rear fenderwheels yet
> *


I'm doing a 6" step notch. No I havent cut the out the trunk floor or fenderwells yet. I'm gonna try to figure out where to cut so I only have to cut once so I'll be cutting about half the rear fenderwell out from one side to the other trunk floor included. I'm thinking where the frame starts to come up in front of the rear tires it's boxed in instead of being a channel if I cut it right I can just slide the 2x3 tubing in there & have alot of spots to put weld on so it's plenty strong.


----------



## chongo1

this is how i would do a monster notch http://www.airridetalk.com/tutorials/tutor...ng-a-frame.html


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 7 2010, 09:35 AM~17716138
> *this is how i would do a monster notch http://www.airridetalk.com/tutorials/tutor...ng-a-frame.html
> *


Thats some good info in that. Thanks. Did you see how they put the plate on the inside & outside of the frame? Thats the only thing I dont wanna do cause I dont wanna widen the frame even 1/16 of an inch.


----------



## chongo1

its alot easier doin it that way, r your wheels that close to the frame dayum


----------



## lowfreeze

do you have enough room to tuck the wheels?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 7 2010, 08:33 PM~17722528
> *its alot easier doin it that way, r your wheels that close to the frame dayum
> *


Yeah the rears are 10" wide & about 1/4" away from the frame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 8 2010, 03:01 AM~17725085
> *do you have enough room to tuck the wheels?
> *


Yeah I should have plenty of room. If not I have a Sawzall, plasma cutter, or a grinder with cut off wheels. :biggrin: No but really though I planned on cutting the fenderwells out in the rear & raising the trunk floor. Pretty much just raisng everything up to accomodate for the notch like how the minitruckers do.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 8 2010, 03:01 AM~17725085
> *do you have enough room to tuck the wheels?
> *


I'll know alot more about what kind room I have once I cut the trunk floor out. Gonna try to cut as little as possible & only where needed.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Did a little checking today & it looks like the headers hang a little lower than the frame. Either gonna have to modify them or get factory exhaust manifolds. It's an Olds 307 & they dont make shorty headers for it.


----------



## lowfreeze

I had the same problem, i just modified my headers.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 9 2010, 04:30 AM~17735341
> *I had the same problem, i just modified my headers.
> *


Is your car layin frame? What size wheels do you have?


----------



## lowfreeze

i`m on 14's and yes, she lays frame


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 9 2010, 10:30 AM~17737509
> *i`m on 14's and yes,  she lays frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 2 door Caprice. Did you have to do anything to make it lay or is it just cause your on 14's?


----------



## lowfreeze

i altered the brackets, took out the bump stops and put in different shocks, that's it
my brackets are a little too short now, i cannot fully deflate the bag, she lays before it's deflated


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 10 2010, 02:48 AM~17746579
> *i altered the brackets, took out the bump stops and put in different shocks, that's it
> my brackets are a little too short now, i cannot fully deflate the bag, she lays before it's deflated
> *


Cool. I think I'm gonna have to take the bumpstops off my a-arms up front & dehump the lower a-arm. After I install the drop spindles I'm only gonna need another inch.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 10 2010, 02:48 AM~17746579
> *i altered the brackets, took out the bump stops and put in different shocks, that's it
> my brackets are a little too short now, i cannot fully deflate the bag, she lays before it's deflated
> *


What mufflers are you running to keep from hitting the ground before the frame does?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 9 2010, 03:53 PM~17742369
> *Nice 2 door Caprice. Did you have to do anything to make it lay or is it just cause your on 14's?
> *


the hight of your 20" rim & tire are 27" via (miata tire calculator)

the 14"z if his tires are the 175/70/14 the hight is 23.6" via (miata tire calculator)


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

do some math to insure u lay...

27" half that is 13.5"

axle O/D is 2.8" half that is 1.4"

13.5"+ 1.4"= 14.9"

14.9" from ground to the top of axle...

most bags only give 10" of lift...

so your ride hight will be 4.9" off the ground at full lock up!..


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17764320
> *do some math to insure u lay...
> 
> 27" half that is 13.5"
> 
> axle O/D is 2.8" half that is 1.4"
> 
> 13.5"+ 1.4"= 14.9"
> 
> 14.9" from ground to the top of axle...
> 
> most bags only give 10" of lift...
> 
> so your ride hight will be 4.9" off the ground at full lock up!..
> *


Yeah I have Slam RE7's in front & the Firestone 2600's in the back. I'm not worried about the rear. I can ride all day long with the ass dropped. No wheels turning or anything close to rub on with the wheels staying stationary but the front I would like to get enough lift to be able to drive it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17764320
> *do some math to insure u lay...
> 
> 27" half that is 13.5"
> 
> axle O/D is 2.8" half that is 1.4"
> 
> 13.5"+ 1.4"= 14.9"
> 
> 14.9" from ground to the top of axle...
> 
> most bags only give 10" of lift...
> 
> so your ride hight will be 4.9" off the ground at full lock up!..
> *


Just did some checking & I find that 4.9" at full lock up hard to belive. Fully dropped right now the frame is 5" off the ground. If thats the case I wouldnt be able to drive the car. At full lock up the tires are 5 1/2" from the fender & fully dropped they are 1 1/2" tucked. This is in the front. Not too concerned about the rear but if I lost 5" in the rear it would still be 1/2" above the tires & who who knows if the stock shocks on it right now are limiting the amount of lift.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 11:08 AM~17766935
> *Just did some checking & I find that 4.9" at full lock up hard to belive. Fully dropped right now the frame is 5" off the ground. If thats the case I wouldnt be able to drive the car. At full lock up the tires are 5 1/2" from the fender & fully dropped they are 1 1/2" tucked. This is in the front. Not too concerned about the rear but if I lost 5" in the rear it would still be 1/2" above the tires & who who knows if the stock shocks on it right now are limiting the amount of lift.
> *


Put some slam RE8 on that chit

Yeah i never really checked to see about my shocks.I'f there not fully maxed out there dam close.Need to replace them anyways been seeping oil for years.

Then again they might be keeping my rearend together being that at 250 psi the ass end comes off the ground a couple inches


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 09:37 AM~17767096
> *Put some slam RE8 on that chit
> 
> Yeah i never really checked to see about my shocks.I'f there not fully maxed out there dam close.Need to replace them anyways been seeping oil for years.
> 
> Then again they might be keeping my rearend together being that at 250 psi the ass end comes off the ground a couple inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll have to get a pic of mine locked up. It looks fucking huge like a donk & when aired out it looks like a little toy. If I try to wash it locked up I can only reach about 1/4 of the way across the roof but when aired out I can reach 3/4 of the way on the other side. Kinda funny how big of a difference there is.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 12:48 PM~17767417
> *I'll have to get a pic of mine locked up. It looks fucking huge like a donk & when aired out it looks like a little toy. If I try to wash  it locked up I can only reach about 1/4 of the way across the roof but when aired out I can reach 3/4 of the way on the other side. Kinda funny how big of a difference there is.
> *


How tall is your upper rear bag bracket?Or wait didn't you do something a little different cant remember


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 12 2010, 11:19 AM~17767583
> *How tall is your upper rear bag bracket?Or wait didn't you do something a little different cant remember
> *


No they're just the stock cups from CCE. In the front I cut 1" off the upper cups but I've been planning on the notch for a while now so I never messed with them.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 06:08 AM~17766935
> *Just did some checking & I find that 4.9" at full lock up hard to belive. Fully dropped right now the frame is 5" off the ground. If thats the case I wouldnt be able to drive the car. At full lock up the tires are 5 1/2" from the fender & fully dropped they are 1 1/2" tucked. This is in the front. Not too concerned about the rear but if I lost 5" in the rear it would still be 1/2" above the tires & who who knows if the stock shocks on it right now are limiting the amount of lift.
> *



the 2600 only give a "spec" lift height of 7.7" stroke of 4.9"... you might get 8" of lift or 5" stroke by pumping 200+psi into them...

i been lookin at gettin the new "SS" bags since they "have an inch more lift/stroke" vs the RE/HE/XS models...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 05:09 AM~17766681
> *Yeah I have Slam RE7's in front & the Firestone 2600's in the back. I'm not worried about the rear. I can ride all day long with the ass dropped. No wheels turning or anything close to rub on with the wheels staying stationary but the front I would like to get enough lift to be able to drive it.
> *



as for the front the RE7's should be fine your going to able to get enuff lift outta the front to steer/drive around...

now as to the rear stayin stationary?... unless u have a fat 2" round sway bar in the rear to eliminate (body role) then i'd say stationary...

the car will only be able to F.B. no S.S.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 12 2010, 08:09 PM~17770645
> *as for the front the RE7's should be fine your going to able to get enuff lift outta the front to steer/drive around...
> 
> now as to the rear stayin stationary?... unless u have a fat 2" round sway bar in the rear to eliminate (body role) then i'd say stationary...
> 
> the car will only be able to F.B. no S.S.
> *


I mean stationary as in the rear wheels dont steer the car. If the car raises up enough to steer/drive then the frame would be atleast 6 to 7 inches from the ground.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17770749
> *I mean stationary as in the rear wheels dont steer the car. If the car raises up enough to steer/drive then the frame would be atleast 6 to 7 inches from the ground.
> *



"BODY ROLL" member your going to be tuckin 27" of rim & tire if you take a look at the "GAP" between frame/wheel/fender is going to be tight!... how wide is your 20"z? 

my 19" measure 26"(top of tire to ground) x 11"(edge to edge) and i'm having a problem with it rubbing from "BODY ROLL"....


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 14 2010, 01:12 AM~17779742
> *"BODY ROLL" member your going to be tuckin 27" of rim & tire if you take a look at the "GAP" between frame/wheel/fender is going to be tight!... how wide is your 20"z?
> 
> my 19" measure 26"(top of tire to ground) x 11"(edge to edge) and i'm having a problem with it rubbing from "BODY ROLL"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They're 10" wide.


----------



## lowfreeze

allrighty then, start cutting!
:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 10 2010, 05:47 AM~17747170
> *Cool. I think I'm gonna have to take the bumpstops off my a-arms up front & dehump the lower a-arm. After I install the drop spindles I'm only gonna need another inch.
> *


they sell lower ball joints that are 1/2" taller those will help you out 

http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...c?categoryId=29


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 14 2010, 10:49 AM~17782316
> *allrighty then, start cutting!
> :biggrin:
> *


I was getting ready but I ran across one of my homies that works at a steel manufacturer & said that if he has to work this Saturday he can get me the 2x3 or 2x4 tubing for free so I'm definatley gonna wait & see how that works out. Either way I'm still doing it. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2010, 01:04 PM~17783435
> *they sell lower ball joints that are 1/2" taller those will help you out
> 
> http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...c?categoryId=29
> *


Why would I want taller all joints? Not being a smart ass just wanna know what I would gain from that.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Hey Bagged dont you have those ball joints? I forgot about that. Did you ever get them installed?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17786712
> *Hey Bagged dont you have those ball joints? I forgot about that. Did you ever get them installed?
> *


Yeser got em, just haven't installed them yet.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 14 2010, 07:11 PM~17786791
> *Yeser got em, just haven't installed them yet.
> *


Whats the advantage of having them?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 06:01 AM~17781421
> *They're 10" wide.
> *


lay it flat face up and measure... 
it should be like 10.5"-11" if your rim is a 20x10? 
or is it a 20"x8.5"-9"? then it will be around 9"-10"

your going to have to do a "MINI TUB monster NOTCH"... 

http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/brakes-su...i-tub-pics.html


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17787148
> *Whats the advantage of having them?
> *


Less stress on the ball joint when it's layed out.Allot of guys in the mini trucking community would have to pie cut the upper arm and relocate the ball joint mounting upward before these things came along.

Notice the offset


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 06:00 PM~17786699
> *Why would I want taller all joints? Not being a smart ass just wanna know what I would gain from that.
> *


if you get the taller bottom ball joint itll push the spindle up and extra 1/2" so youll get that 1/2" lower, and if youd get the taller upper ball joints itll let your car lock up 1/2" higher,


----------



## laydoutelky

Where did you get those ball joints at.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by laydoutelky_@Jun 15 2010, 09:42 AM~17792523
> *Where did you get those ball joints at.
> *


He posted the link on the second page. Just click & you're there.


----------



## mike661




----------



## SuicidedRegal

I'm thinking I may have to suicide the trunk lid cause of where the hinges are.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got my tubing for my notch & picked a 91 Buick Park Ave hood hinge just in case. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Locked Up


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2010, 09:26 AM~17792428
> *if you get the taller bottom ball joint itll push the spindle up and extra 1/2" so youll get that 1/2" lower, and if youd get the taller upper ball joints itll let your car lock up 1/2" higher,
> *


So if you get both upper & lower you can go 1/2" higher & lower?


----------



## baggedout81

HAHA Yeah you weren't kiddin about it looking like a donk.


----------



## baggedout81

Your front wheels look like this when locked up / \


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 20 2010, 07:38 PM~17841202
> *Your front wheels look like this when locked up / \
> *


A little. You should have seen them before I got them aligned. Funny thing about it though is I've had the wheels & tires about 3 years now & they still have the nipples all the way around the inside & outside of the tires.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 15 2010, 12:21 AM~17790951
> *Less stress on the ball joint when it's layed out.Allot of guys in the mini trucking community would have to pie cut the upper arm and relocate the ball joint mounting upward before these things came along.
> 
> Notice the offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would be how it would look aired out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would be locked up/ aired up
> *


sorry but i'd like to add some caption to your pics (baggedout81)









stock style

take a look at this stock ball joint vs "tall ball joint"...

look at the angle of the cup that holds the "spindle pin"...

(3rd pic) notice how the stock style the "spindle pin" cup is flat...

(1st pic) of the power performance "tall ball joint" cup is angled so that the "spindle pin" (as it would look if car is aired out) is able to point more toward the frame/spring...

(2nd pic) of power performance "tall ball joint" (as it would look if car is aired up) the angle of "spindle pin" is not in the best angle and may shorten its life or even fail..

extending the A-arms will add more lift and help upper ball joints last longer if you plan to hop or get more lift..

IMO... just buy the 1/2" longer lower ball joint and buy the (regular HD upper ball joints) from power performance...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 20 2010, 04:04 PM~17840949
> *Locked Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











yup looks almost as high as my 86 limited digital dash regal...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 21 2010, 04:53 AM~17843225
> *sorry but i'd like to add some caption to your pics (baggedout81)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock style
> 
> take a look at this stock ball joint vs "tall ball joint"...
> 
> look at the angle of the cup that holds the "spindle pin"...
> 
> (3rd pic) notice how the stock style the "spindle pin" cup is flat...
> 
> (1st pic) of the power performance "tall ball joint" cup is angled so that the "spindle pin" (as it would look if car is aired out) is able to point more toward the frame/spring...
> 
> (2nd pic) of power performance "tall ball joint" (as it would look if car is aired up) the angle of "spindle pin" is not in the best angle and may shorten its life or even fail..
> 
> extending the A-arms will add more lift and help upper ball joints last longer if you plan to hop or get more lift..
> 
> IMO... just buy the 1/2" longer lower ball joint and buy the (regular HD upper ball joints) from power performance...
> *


NICE write up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Might have to even pin this

That's what i was kinda getting at w/ the upper arms extended.Get a little higer lock up.My only concern would be the tires them self catchin the fender.I know them 20's are not reversed but on my 15x7 205/50/15 i had to cut into the chrome fender moulding/fender to get it to lay out.Then again you'll prob. be alright.I just cant picture those big wheels on my car heheh just playin S-Regal


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 21 2010, 10:40 AM~17845060
> *NICE write up
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Might have to even pin this
> 
> That's what i was kinda getting at w/ the upper arms extended.Get a little higer lock up.My only concern would be the tires them self catchin the fender.I know them 20's are not reversed but on my 15x7 205/50/15 i had to cut into the chrome fender moulding/fender to get it to lay out.Then again you'll prob. be alright.I just cant picture those big wheels on my car heheh just playin S-Regal
> *


  I think that extending the a-arms would put the wheels out past the fender which would defeat the purpose.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17849349
> *  I think that extending the a-arms would put the wheels out past the fender which would defeat the purpose.
> *


not to mention kill the front drop.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 21 2010, 04:05 PM~17849349
> *  I think that extending the a-arms would put the wheels out past the fender which would defeat the purpose.
> *



okay,
i hope you don't think, i said too extend your A-Arms?...

the tall power performance upper ball joint are used for; drag racing, SCCA, time attack, & road race applications... (A.K.A. people who drive the $#!+ outta there cars/trucks)
it helps give neagative camber in turns which gives more traction to front wheels...
and during a high H.P. launch it shifts the weight to the rear tires...

as for mini truckin guys using them, they use it kinda the same way to change the A-Arms angle/geometry so that as the suspension cycles and car/truck goes down/aired out the negative camber happens earlier to tuck wheels away from fender... 

now in your case IMO, (suicidedregal) you could use the "taller upper & lower" from power performance (( or just the taller lower ball joints & HD uppers)) in your application if you plan to use stock style upper & lower A-arms...

again IMO, if you buy say an after market set of A-arms like air ride tech the geometry is built into the A-Arms... 









yeah eye NO its durtty!... :tongue:


----------



## chongo1

heres mine laying


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17849349-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think that extending the a-arms would put the wheels out past the fender which would defeat the purpose.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-foey_@Jun 21 2010, 10:08 PM~17850100
> *not to mention kill the front drop.
> *


I wasn't really thinking of a 1 1/2" extended just like a 1/2" or so.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I seen a cool way to pie cut the uppers the day. The guy just jacked the ride up & made his cuts & let the car down slowly using the weight of the vehicle to bend the arms up where he made the cuts until they were where he wanted them then welded them right where they were.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 04:05 AM~17852910
> *I wasn't really thinking of a 1 1/2" extended just like a 1/2" or so.
> *


1/2" shouldn't be bad, was thinking about getting some caprice uppers for my Blazer (they give 1/2" extension).


----------



## baggedout81

Sounds a little sketchy hno: w/ just dropping it down w/ a jack


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 07:35 AM~17853747
> *Sounds a little sketchy  hno: w/ just dropping it down w/ a jack
> *


I know but he seems to have good success like that.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 22 2010, 07:34 AM~17853741
> *1/2" shouldn't be bad, was thinking about getting some caprice uppers for my Blazer (they give 1/2" extension).
> *


Is that the same for my car too?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17840972
> *So if you get both upper & lower you can go 1/2" higher & lower?
> *


yeah youll gain an 1" of extra travel, i was telling you about them since you wanted to lower it that extra 1" taler bottom ball joints would really help you out but youll still need to get that other 1/2" some other way


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 10:11 AM~17854426
> *Is that the same for my car too?
> *


I know g-body arms are similar to s10 arms, the mounting holes are somewhat smaller/larger but are still able to be fitted on. I found out about the caprice arms in a build thread on here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=481776&hl=


----------



## baggedout81

Here's a little more about caprice spindles 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6018&hl=caprice


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 11:43 AM~17855585
> *Here's a little more about caprice spindles
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6018&hl=caprice
> *


Yeah I have Belltech drop spindles. Think I'm just gonna gonna try the stock arms & make them work hopefully.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17855585
> *Here's a little more about caprice spindles
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6018&hl=caprice
> *


thank you for clearing things up for me. I suck at this.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 04:35 AM~17853747
> *Sounds a little sketchy  hno: w/ just dropping it down w/ a jack
> *


X2 hno:


----------



## chongo1

this is what caprice arms on a regal look like you can shim em back but your further off to go with your stocks and extend em an inch


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 10:15 AM~17854899
> *yeah youll gain an 1" of extra travel, i was telling you about them since you wanted to lower it that extra 1" taler bottom ball joints would really help you out but youll still need to get that other 1/2" some other way
> *


I see now why you were talking about those. I think after the spindles if I just take some off the a-arms where they're hitting the frame right now I 'll be good in the front. Wont know til I try it out though. I just dont wanna do it then it not be enough & keep having to tear it apart til I get it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 21 2010, 10:02 PM~17851514
> *heres mine laying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey chongo thats layed out?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17851007
> *okay,
> i hope you don't think, i said too extend your A-Arms?...
> 
> the tall power performance upper ball joint are used for; drag racing, SCCA, time attack, & road race applications... (A.K.A. people who drive the $#!+ outta there cars/trucks)
> it helps give neagative camber in turns which gives more traction to front wheels...
> and during a high H.P. launch it shifts the weight to the rear tires...
> 
> as for mini truckin guys using them, they use it kinda the same way to change the A-Arms angle/geometry so that as the suspension cycles and car/truck goes down/aired out the negative camber happens earlier to tuck wheels away from fender...
> 
> now in your case IMO, (suicidedregal) you could use the "taller upper & lower" from power performance (( or just the taller lower ball joints & HD uppers)) in your application if you plan to use stock style upper & lower A-arms...
> 
> again IMO, if you buy say an after market set of A-arms like air ride tech the geometry is built into the A-Arms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah eye NO its durtty!...  :tongue:
> *


Whats the info that ride in the pic? Is it yours?


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 08:06 PM~17860629
> *Hey chongo thats layed out?
> *


its layed out but its got full stack of 3 tons in the front and the rear has 5.5 inch drop mount for upper trailing arms its not a driver


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 6 2010, 04:10 PM~17711538
> *So I went up to Summit today & got my Belltech 2" drop spindles & within the next few weeks I will be notching the rear frame 6 inches to lay frame. Feel free to post up anything I may need to know. I was curious on if I'm gonna have to lengthen or shorten the trailing arms. The front crossmember is 3" from the ground right now but It's also sitting on the bumpstops pretty hard too. The car is on 20's with 255/35/20 tires on it. Ideas, tips, questions are welcome.
> *





> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 05:07 PM~17860647
> *Whats the info that ride in the pic? Is it yours?
> *


the info below is to help you with your regal build... 









and yes thats "99-PBLM" shes 1 of 3...









power performance "taller ball joint" spindle pin angle (aired out / full drop)








power performance "taller ball joint" spindle pin angle (aired up / locked up)








stock style upper ball joints

take a look at this stock ball joint vs "tall ball joint"...

look at the angle of the cup that holds the "spindle pin"...

(1st pic) of the power performance "tall ball joint" cup is angled so that the "spindle pin" (as it would look if car is aired out) is able to point more toward the frame/spring...

(2nd pic) of power performance "tall ball joint" (as it would look if car is aired up) the angle of "spindle pin" is not in the best angle and may shorten its life or even fail..

(3rd pic) notice how the stock style the "spindle pin" cup is flat...

the tall power performance upper ball joint are used for; drag racing, SCCA, time attack, & road race applications... (A.K.A. people who drive the $#!+ outta there cars/trucks)
it helps give neagative camber in turns which gives more traction to front wheels...
and during a high H.P. launch it shifts the weight to the rear tires...

as for mini truckin guys using them, they use it kinda the same way to change the A-Arms angle/geometry so that as the suspension cycles and car/truck goes down/aired out the negative camber happens earlier to tuck wheels away from fender... 

now in your case IMO, (suicidedregal) you could use the "taller upper & lower" from power performance (( or just the taller lower ball joints & HD uppers)) in your application if you plan to use stock style upper & lower A-arms...

again IMO, if you buy A after market set of A-arms like air ride tech the geometry is built into the A-Arms...

:naughty: GOTTA LUV, "CUT AND PASTE" :naughty:
:thumbsup: thanks (baggedout81) for the pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 23 2010, 05:04 AM~17863939
> *the info below is to help you with your regal build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes thats "99-PBLM" shes 1 of 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power performance "taller ball joint" spindle pin angle (aired out / full drop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power performance "taller ball joint" spindle pin angle (aired up / locked up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock style upper ball joints
> 
> take a look at this stock ball joint vs "tall ball joint"...
> 
> look at the angle of the cup that holds the "spindle pin"...
> 
> (1st pic) of the power performance "tall ball joint" cup is angled so that the "spindle pin" (as it would look if car is aired out) is able to point more toward the frame/spring...
> 
> (2nd pic) of power performance "tall ball joint" (as it would look if car is aired up) the angle of "spindle pin" is not in the best angle and may shorten its life or even fail..
> 
> (3rd pic) notice how the stock style the "spindle pin" cup is flat...
> 
> the tall power performance upper ball joint are used for; drag racing, SCCA, time attack, & road race applications... (A.K.A. people who drive the $#!+ outta there cars/trucks)
> it helps give neagative camber in turns which gives more traction to front wheels...
> and during a high H.P. launch it shifts the weight to the rear tires...
> 
> as for mini truckin guys using them, they use it kinda the same way to change the A-Arms angle/geometry so that as the suspension cycles and car/truck goes down/aired out the negative camber happens earlier to tuck wheels away from fender...
> 
> now in your case IMO, (suicidedregal) you could use the "taller upper & lower" from power performance (( or just the taller lower ball joints & HD uppers)) in your application if you plan to use stock style upper & lower A-arms...
> 
> again IMO, if you buy A after market set of A-arms like air ride tech the geometry is built into the A-Arms...
> 
> :naughty: GOTTA LUV, "CUT AND PASTE" :naughty:
> :thumbsup: thanks (baggedout81) for the pic's :thumbsup:
> *


What the hell is 99-PBLM?


----------



## chongo1

99 problems but a bitch aint one! sorry quoutin jz


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Jun 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17870826-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is 99-PBLM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chongo1_@Jun 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17871373
> *99 problems but a bitch aint one! sorry quoutin jz
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


























me LUV G-BODYS :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Can you guys help me find some pics of G-Bodies with suicide trunk lids?


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496983


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&hl=tilt+trunk


----------



## baggedout81

Mostly from what i've gathered is.The front hinges off the hood of a buick century (tilt forward) or the ones that autoloc sells check egay for them


----------



## baggedout81

Another thing i just thought of.If a fella could just make a regular hinge then use those trunk shocks like the ones that we use for the g-body trunks.I know mine brand new have a ton of force behind them.That and there like $4 a piece


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:21 AM~17876034
> *Another thing i just thought of.If a fella could just make a regular hinge then use those trunk shocks  like the ones that we use for the g-body trunks.I know mine brand new have a ton of force behind them.That and there like $4 a piece
> *


Yeah I already got a hood hinge from a 91 Park Ave from my buddy's junkyard for $10. I was just interested in seeing how they were mounting the hinge to the body side of it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 22 2010, 10:15 AM~17854899
> *yeah youll gain an 1" of extra travel, i was telling you about them since you wanted to lower it that extra 1" taler bottom ball joints would really help you out but youll still need to get that other 1/2" some other way
> *


I wonder if I get those ball joints & still need a half inch to lay what else I can do. I noticed the lower a-arms hitting the frame. I could take that section of the a-arm that hits & knock it down & weld in a plate to strengthen it. Not sure if that will help or not. Any suggestions I'm listening.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I'm starting on the front to get that laying on the ground then gonna move to back. Once I move to the back & start getting it lower will it raise the front up any the closer I get it to matching the front or will the front stay where it's at?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I was just thinking I could cut the a-arms off right behind the ball joints & raise it up the extra that I need then re weld them back & reinforce them. What do you guys think?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 27 2010, 11:36 AM~17899557
> *I wonder if I get those ball joints & still need a half inch to lay what else I can do. I noticed the lower a-arms hitting the frame. I could take that section of the a-arm that hits & knock it down & weld in a plate to strengthen it. Not sure if that will help or not. Any suggestions I'm listening.
> *


here you go!... 

http://www.sporttruck.com/techarticles/071...h_ac/index.html


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 28 2010, 02:22 AM~17904476
> *here you go!...
> 
> http://www.sporttruck.com/techarticles/071...h_ac/index.html
> *


Yes. Thats what I was talking about. Except I could do both uppers & lowers which would just raise the whole set-up up. Right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Are these the same ball joints? If so they're alot cheaper.
http://www.suicidedoors.com/catalog/contro...ntrol-arm-parts


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 28 2010, 08:58 AM~17904967
> *Are these the same ball joints? If so they're alot cheaper.
> http://www.suicidedoors.com/catalog/contro...ntrol-arm-parts
> *



They kinda look like them.But be careful they charge like crazy for shipping.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 27 2010, 01:36 PM~17899557
> *I wonder if I get those ball joints & still need a half inch to lay what else I can do. I noticed the lower a-arms hitting the frame. I could take that section of the a-arm that hits & knock it down & weld in a plate to strengthen it. Not sure if that will help or not. Any suggestions I'm listening.
> *


that should work haven't really looked to see how much lower you'd get the only problem i see is the steering linkages possibly hitting the fame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 28 2010, 02:38 PM~17908474
> *that should work haven't really looked to see how much lower you'd get the only problem i see is the steering linkages possibly hitting the fame.
> *


Well the center link is actually in front of the engine crossmember & the tie rods come off of that. Unless you were talking about the tie rods. They look like they could possibly hit. The passenger side the bolts are facing up & they're very close right now but the drivers side they are turned facing down & they dont look like they will. I think this weekend I'm gonna tear into pretty good. I just like to have somewhat of a game plan & try to be as prepared as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 28 2010, 08:04 PM~17910978
> *Well the center link is actually in front of the engine crossmember & the tie rods come off of that. Unless you were talking about the tie rods. They look like they could possibly hit. The passenger side the bolts are facing up & they're very close right now but the drivers side they are turned facing down & they dont look like they will. I think this weekend I'm gonna tear into pretty good. I just like to have somewhat of a game plan & try to be as prepared as possible. :biggrin:
> *


the tear down should help you see things more clearer, imo. your main goal is to get a better look at how things hit when dropped/locked up/etc. so that when you do go at it, you already have a game plan on how to get passed all the obstacles.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 28 2010, 09:04 PM~17910978
> *Well the center link is actually in front of the engine crossmember & the tie rods come off of that. Unless you were talking about the tie rods. They look like they could possibly hit. The passenger side the bolts are facing up & they're very close right now but the drivers side they are turned facing down & they dont look like they will. I think this weekend I'm gonna tear into pretty good. I just like to have somewhat of a game plan & try to be as prepared as possible. :biggrin:
> *



Hummmm kinda sounds like mine


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 11:09 AM~17916844
> *Hummmm kinda sounds like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep just like that.


----------



## baggedout81

I know there was a company making a link that was bowed for this applications so you wouldn't have to "C" the frame.Just cant remember who it was


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 01:01 PM~17917256
> *I know there was a company making a link that was bowed for this applications so you wouldn't have to "C" the frame.Just cant remember who it was
> *


Silver Star Customs?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17917256
> *I know there was a company making a link that was bowed for this applications so you wouldn't have to "C" the frame.Just cant remember who it was
> *


wellcome to page 6 :wave: 

"Richie" from BarelyLegalFabrication made them.. heres some pix i found enjoy!





































BTW; i know its on an S-10 but if you call "Richie" he know how to make them for G-bodys (since some s-10's center link is shorter then G-bodys)


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 28 2010, 03:41 AM~17904900
> *Yes. Thats what I was talking about. Except I could do both uppers & lowers which would just raise the whole set-up up. Right?
> *


IMO jus buy A-Arms look how little is done to lay out with these A-arms...










they maybe expen$ive but le$$ gue$$ing...

i've been saving up for a pair since 2005... "when they were half the price they are now!" and still haven't been able to purchase them yet! 

(( i know thats how i plan to lay the front of "99-PBLM" ))


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17920414
> *wellcome to page 6  :wave:
> 
> "Richie" from BarelyLegalFabrication made them.. heres some pix i found enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; i know its on an S-10 but if you call "Richie" he know how to make them for G-bodys (since some s-10's center link is shorter then G-bodys)
> *


Those are called no notch tie rods. Barely Legal might make them but good luck getting ahold of them & heard their turn around is horrible. Try a place called Michigan Metal Works if you want any of that stuff.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 29 2010, 04:16 PM~17921067
> *Those are called no notch tie rods. Barely Legal might make them but good luck getting ahold of them & heard their turn around is horrible. Try a place called Michigan Metal Works if you want any of that stuff.
> *


 :roflmao: just giving "richie" kudos for them pic's :roflmao: 

i heard the same thing too... then again i last talked to him late 2008...

thread is your's, you were askin for tips/hints...

good luck with your build... :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17921198
> *:roflmao: just giving "richie" kudos for them pic's :roflmao:
> 
> i heard the same thing too... then again i last talked to him late 2008...
> 
> thread is your's, you were askin for tips/hints...
> 
> good luck with your build... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info. Back when I had the money like 2 or 3 months ago I tried to get ahold of them. I would call them from 9-5 every hour for like a month straight til I said fuck it & had to start thinking of different ways to do that & then I found the Michigan Metal Works place but the cash is long gone now. I think the guy from Michigan Metal Works actually worked for Barely Legal or something like that.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17921298
> *Thanks for the info. Back when I had the money like 2 or 3 months ago I tried to get ahold of them. I would call them from 9-5 every hour for like a month straight til I said fuck it & had to start thinking of different ways to do that & then I found the Michigan Metal Works place but the cash is long gone now. I think the guy from Michigan Metal Works actually worked for Barely Legal or something like that.
> *



NO-PBLM :thumbsup: ... ill keep checkin this post awaiting the pics... :drama:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17921519
> *NO-PBLM :thumbsup: ... ill keep checkin this post awaiting the pics... :drama:
> *


I hear ya. Cant wait to start posting some pics. This weekend hopefully.


----------



## baggedout81

I remember you from way back bro.........

http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=13209

Here's another one for ya
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/barely-...-thread-379540/


Btw the cat on there that goes buy Dragginbody i think that's Kris Dye Fabrication.Bought a switch box from him awhile back and he's OH.He's also on LIL from time to time forgot his screen name


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 08:10 PM~17921636
> *I remember you from way back bro.........
> 
> http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=13209
> 
> Here's another one for ya
> http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/barely-...-thread-379540/
> Btw the cat on there that goes buy Dragginbody i think that's Kris Dye Fabrication.Bought a switch box from him awhile back and he's OH.He's also on LIL from time to time forgot his screen name
> *


Yeah like that pic on the G-Body forum. I forget where I got that now. Kris Dye is actually about 45 minutes away from me. Spoke to him in person a few different times cause he had botths set up at a couple different shows here. Real cool guy & does some real nice work.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17921937
> *Yeah like that pic on the G-Body forum. I forget where I got that now. Kris Dye is actually about 45 minutes away from me. Spoke to him in person a few different times cause he had botths set up at a couple different shows here. Real cool guy & does some real nice work.
> *


Yeah sounds like a down ass cat.

Myself runnin 13" w/ 155/80's my crossmember is about a 1/2" off the ground right now.But i'm not really concerned about it layin out after i'm done w/ it........You know what i'm talkin about huhhhhhhh


----------



## baggedout81

Anyways Get to cuttin bro :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 PM~17921636
> *Btw the cat on there that goes buy Dragginbody i think that's Kris Dye Fabrication.
> *


lol, didn't think anyone would remember him on here. yup it's Kris. he also goes by that on here as well.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17922250
> *lol, didn't think anyone would remember him on here. yup it's Kris. he also goes by that on here as well.
> *


Cant remember his Avitar but i think it was him standing by a white truck


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 PM~17922276
> *Cant remember his Avitar but i think it was him standing by a white truck
> *


yup, it's his white S10 on 20's. He still has that I think as well as the Army green 2 dr. Blazer he bagged. I am not sure if he is still working on it, but there is another S10 he has in the works with 24's on it. SICK ass lift.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 28 2010, 06:04 PM~17910978
> *Well the center link is actually in front of the engine crossmember & the tie rods come off of that. Unless you were talking about the tie rods. They look like they could possibly hit. The passenger side the bolts are facing up & they're very close right now but the drivers side they are turned facing down & they dont look like they will. I think this weekend I'm gonna tear into pretty good. I just like to have somewhat of a game plan & try to be as prepared as possible. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i was talking about the tie rods, i dont think theyll hit with the suspension bottomed out but with a modified lower a arm and taller lower ball joint it looks like they will hit.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17916844
> *Hummmm kinda sounds like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why dont you loosen up the bolts and spin the little clamps around so they aint bein little assholes and hitting


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 30 2010, 05:51 AM~17922097
> *Anyways Get to cuttin bro :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 29 2010, 09:19 PM~17922404
> *yup, it's his white S10 on 20's. He still has that I think as well as the Army green 2 dr. Blazer he bagged. I am not sure if he is still working on it, but there is another S10 he has in the works with 24's on it. SICK ass lift.
> *


Yeah that one with the 24's I seen a pic of & one rear wheel on the ground & the other is damn near as high as the cab of the truck.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 30 2010, 07:01 AM~17925135
> *X2!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Does anybody know if there's any coupons or promo codes for the ball joints from Power Performance? Just asking before I order them so maybe I could save a few bucks. Damn those things are expensive. I'm gonna get the super travel uppers & the tall lowers. Sound good?


----------



## baggedout81

GL bro,i think FOEY posted that shit months back,Thein i payed $100.?? but they also thru in new lower OEM lower ball joints

Fuck it give em a call


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 1 2010, 10:20 PM~17941932
> *GL bro,i think FOEY posted that shit months back,Thein i payed $100.?? but they also thru in new lower OEM lower ball joints
> 
> Fuck it give em a call
> *


Tried to call. Had to leave a meesage. Probably wont wait for them to call back to order them. Should get some time on her tomorrow. Had the day off today but had to go to the local marina for a weld repair on a boat. :biggrin: I also do mobile welding.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

2 inch drop in front , no c notch , with 225/30/20 those tires give about half or 1 inch in its self.


----------



## robncheal

Any pics of the notch yet?


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17946979
> *Tried to call. Had to leave a meesage. Probably wont wait for them to call back to order them. Should get some time on her tomorrow. Had the day off today but had to go to the local marina for a weld repair on a boat. :biggrin: I also do mobile welding.
> *


thats cool joe does mobile landscaping, bagged does mobile fertilizing (for joe), and foey is a mobile stalker of petite asian women with baby hands, i on the other hand weigh 3bills and dont do mobile i do stationary


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:drama: havin too much popcorn and soda... ill check back later for some pic's :x:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17948077
> *thats cool joe does mobile landscaping, bagged does mobile fertilizing (for joe), and foey is a mobile stalker of petite asian women with baby hands, i on the other hand weigh 3bills and dont do mobile i do stationary
> *


Hahaha Thats a good combo of mobile things & not so mobile things.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 2 2010, 02:41 PM~17947305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 inch drop in front , no c notch , with 225/30/20 those tires give about half or 1 inch in its self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice ride. Seen it Lowrider Mag. Didnt think about tires.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jul 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17947546
> *Any pics of the notch yet?
> *


Cant have pics without the work being done or in process even. Soon there will be though.


----------



## ScrapinLac

im having the same issues on my 92 Cadillac brougham. Im layed out on gold 22" spokes, in the process of finding a drop spindle that will match up to my spindles.Apparently they dont make a drop spindle for my car.Either way , my rear end is pretty close to tappin my frame. Im going to be doing a notch as well as far as i know. Ill let you know how things work out, ive done notches in trucks, but never ina car yet


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got some work done yesterday. Only got to spend a few hours on it but it's a start.
Got the whole front end tore apart & ball joints out. They were shot.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's the difference in spindles.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Forgot the pic.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Shit maybe I didnt forget.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's what I started with.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17948077
> *thats cool joe does mobile landscaping, bagged does mobile fertilizing (for joe), and foey is a mobile stalker of petite asian women with baby hands, i on the other hand weigh 3bills and dont do mobile i do stationary
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

More, more !
:biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got everything out


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Started Cutting


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here it is the way it is right now before I do all the new set-up. The bumpstop over the rea end hits. 








This is what it would look like locked up.








Also you can see where the old gas line runs. How the hell you ever gonna change that if it went bad? As you can see the exhaust needs cut along with a few braces for the driveshaft. Probably the trunk hinges will be gone. Photobucket taking forever & I'm going to hopefully get a few more progress pics.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 2 2010, 05:26 PM~17948077
> *thats cool joe does mobile landscaping, bagged does mobile fertilizing (for joe), and foey is a mobile stalker of petite asian women with baby hands, i on the other hand weigh 3bills and dont do mobile i do stationary
> *


 :wow: NOW all the chicks with small hands will know !!!!!!!


----------



## lowfreeze

:lol:

OT, Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Yes....... progress pics


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 5 2010, 09:04 AM~17963051
> *Here it is the way it is right now before I do all the new set-up. The bumpstop over the rea end hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it would look like locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can see where the old gas line runs. How the hell you ever gonna change that if it went bad? As you can see the exhaust needs cut along with a few braces for the driveshaft. Probably the trunk hinges will be gone. Photobucket taking forever & I'm going to hopefully get a few more progress pics.
> *


I really like your cuts. there no way to get in a lo pro bump stop on there? that would have been hell, I mean just to get to the old fuel lines, and I thought getting to mine were a bitch. LOOKING GREAT THOUGH MAN!!!!! KEEP CUTTING, mainly because I like seeing the processes but also because when you finally get her done I get to bug the shit out of you for vids :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 5 2010, 01:07 PM~17964851
> *I really like your cuts. there no way to get in a lo pro bump stop on there? that would have been hell, I mean just to get to the old fuel lines, and I thought getting to mine were a bitch. LOOKING GREAT THOUGH MAN!!!!! KEEP CUTTING, mainly because I like seeing the processes but also because when you finally get her done I get to bug the shit out of you for vids  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Foey. I try to cut as nice as I can & take out only whats needed so it will look nicer & be easier when it goes back together. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a side shot.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a pic from underneath.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17967530
> *Here's a pic from underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit you can see the Gucci headliner in that bitch.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Put the wheels on to do a little checking before I continued.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's the brackets thats gonna be going on it with some 1 1/2" round tubing from one side to the other on each side.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Shit. Really did forget the pic that time. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got the spring perches & bags all out & got the exhaust out of the way. I actually cut the part of the perch out seperatly where the shocks mount & took a few different measurements so that I can re use them & keep the stock shocks & it will be easy when it comes time to get new ones.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Nobody noticed tha the car didnt have any mirrors








Until now :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Thats probably gonna be it until next weekend. Work sucks but so does being broke so I'm cool with it. Dont worry Foey I will get some vids when it's even though I'll probably have to go to Rent A Center since me or anyone I know owns one.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:drama: (popcorn & soda)... yup your on the right path...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

Don't forget  
:biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

i used these fittings to fix my gas line problem,

vent line:
( 1/4 "I.D" metal hard line compression to 1/4 M pipe ) 
and ( 1/4 "I.D" barb to 1/4 FM pipe )

return line:
( 5/16 "I.D" metal hard line compression to 5/16 M pipe ) and ( 5/16 "I.D" barb to 1/4 FM pipe ) 

pressure line:
( 3/8 "I.D" barb to 3/8 FM J.I.C. ) then a ( 3/8 M J.I.C. to GM fuel filter adapter )


***notch pic removed too tasty***














11" wide from edge to edge] [








^its about 2" off the ground it siting on the stock fenders^...


----------



## robncheal

Cuz stop teazing! Stop photoshopping the pics! Can I book my wagon for my notch please! I wana lay out my whale! 

Ps I like the cuts to! Very patient. Was me I would just fire up the plazmmmma an go getum!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jul 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17989431
> *Cuz stop teazing!  Stop photoshopping the pics!  Can I book my wagon for my notch please!  I wana lay out my whale!
> 
> Ps I like the cuts to!  Very patient. Was me I would just fire up the plazmmmma an go getum!
> *



busted! :biggrin: i like to leave a little to "thee imagination"  

plus since i'm a "ASPIRING POSTER" i gotta earn my stripes :roflmao:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

BACK TO THE :drama: (popcorn & soda)...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 7 2010, 07:36 PM~17989355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used these fittings to fix my gas line problem,
> 
> vent line:
> ( 1/4 "I.D" metal hard line compression to 1/4 M pipe )
> and ( 1/4 "I.D" barb to 1/4 FM pipe )
> 
> return line:
> ( 5/16 "I.D" metal hard line compression to 5/16 M pipe ) and ( 5/16 "I.D" barb to 1/4 FM pipe )
> 
> pressure line:
> ( 3/8 "I.D" barb to 3/8 FM J.I.C. ) then a ( 3/8 M J.I.C. to GM fuel filter adapter )
> ***notch pic removed too tasty***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11" wide from edge to edge] [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^its about 2" off the ground it siting on the stock fenders^...
> *


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jul 7 2010, 10:44 PM~17989431
> *Cuz stop teazing!  Stop photoshopping the pics!  Can I book my wagon for my notch please!  I wana lay out my whale!
> 
> Ps I like the cuts to!  Very patient. Was me I would just fire up the plazmmmma an go getum!
> *


Thanks & trust me with the plasma only about 10 feet away it was hard not to just grab it instead. As far as doing nice cuts on the fenderwells I dont think it's gonna end up mattering cause I think most of the fenderwell is gonna be taken out anyway & I'm still thinking the trunk lid will have to be suicided.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:drama: (popcorn & soda)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:boink: :420:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 12 2010, 04:53 AM~18022862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Got any pics of it laid out? What size wheels are you runnin


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got these in so I installed them & my drop spindles.








I got the super travel uppers & the tall lowers.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh yeah also had notch the dust cover after installing everything cause it was hitiing on the lower control arm.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 12 2010, 04:53 AM~18022862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I must be thinking wrong cause this is the template I made for mine.








The stock set-up has the bump stop hitting the frame & leaving 1 1/2" btween the frame & axle. I'm gonna keep that 1 1/2" & need 6" to lay so I'm putting the bottom of the top of the notch at 8". That should leave me with a 1/2" more than what I need.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

make sure the rim can go up that high before you cut for your notch...

the fenders are rounded at the top and limit wheel from going up and the body tapers at the top also...

i'd remove the rear end and clear out fenders 1st and jack you 22"s up to see if they will even go that high into the fender opening...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's where I'm at on the front right now. Still need to do some inner fender trimming.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18029948
> *make sure the rim can go up that high before you cut for your notch...
> *


Explain please. It's only gonna go up 6 to 6 1/2". Thats what I need to lay out.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 12 2010, 04:56 PM~18030017
> *Explain please. It's only gonna go up 6 to 6 1/2". Thats what I need to lay out.
> *


check edited post ^^^^

run a string under frame and anything passed the string = not layed out


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 10 2010, 04:19 PM~18013153
> *:drama: (popcorn & soda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my rim and tire measured 11" wide 26.5" tall

your 20"z from info provided ( 20's with 255/35/20 ) should be 27" tall how wide are they?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

They are 10" wide.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18029948
> *make sure the rim can go up that high before you cut for your notch...
> 
> the fenders are rounded at the top and limit wheel from going up and the body tapers at the top also...
> 
> i'd remove the rear end and clear out fenders 1st and jack you 22"s up to see if they will even go that high into the fender opening...
> *


Oh I see. I'll eventually cut out the fender wells probably completely. I'm willing to suicide the trunk lid if needed.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 05:07 PM~18030186
> *my rim and tire measured 11" wide 26.5" tall
> 
> your 20"z from info provided ( 20's with 255/35/20 ) should be 27" tall how wide are they?
> *












also, i see you use an adapter 1"??? whats the back spacing???


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18030250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i see you use an adapter 1"??? whats the back spacing???
> *


I dont know the backspacing but I just put those on cause it looks bad ass from the back. After the notch the spacers are coming off.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 12 2010, 05:12 PM~18030238
> *Oh I see. I'll eventually cut out the fender wells probably completely. I'm willing to suicide the trunk lid if needed.
> *


yeah thats were i'm at now... trunk hinge and fab'n up new fender wells...

ok 10"wide hmmmmmm....... i would cut fenders 1st....

post or PM me a pic of the rim mounted and jack up rear end and ill better explain whey you might want to clear out the fenders 1st...

(KINDA LIKE AN UP THE SKIRT ANGLE)

the regal fenders are very unique!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 12 2010, 05:15 PM~18030275
> *I dont know the backspacing but I just put those on cause it looks bad ass from the back. After the notch the spacers are coming off.
> *


so rims can be mounted with out spacers?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 08:18 PM~18030306
> *yeah thats were i'm at now... trunk hinge and fab'n up new fender wells...
> 
> ok 10"wide hmmmmmm....... i would cut fenders 1st....
> 
> post or PM me a pic of the rim mounted and jack up rear end and ill better explain whey you might want to clear out the fenders 1st...
> 
> (KINDA LIKE AN UP THE SKIRT ANGLE)
> 
> the regal fenders are very unique!
> *


Ok. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow night. Yeah the fenderwell comes in a little & in some more & continues to go in til it gets to the point.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 12 2010, 08:21 PM~18030344
> *so rims can be mounted with out spacers?
> *


Oh yeah. Just a guy I know owns a store for auto accessories & someone ordered thes & never came to get them for like 2 years so he gave them to me & I tried them on the rear & liked how they looked.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 12 2010, 05:22 PM~18030351
> *Ok. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow night. Yeah the fenderwell comes in a little & in some more & continues to go in til it gets to the point.
> *


yes sur! they been giving me a hard time too!

:drama: (popcorn & soda) ill check back TMW


----------



## foey

I'm checking back right now :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 10 2010, 07:19 PM~18013153
> *:drama: (popcorn & soda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What all did you do to the front end to get it like that? It would be on the frame right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 AM~18033495
> *I'm checking back right now :biggrin:
> *


I see you. Sorry there's not alot more progress pics. Working 12:30-8:30 sucks. Most of my posts come from my cell while I'm working. See you changed your avitar again. Feel free to post some of them up here too. I wont mind. Ha. A little motivation ya know.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 13 2010, 05:49 AM~18034195
> *What all did you do to the front end to get it like that? It would be on the frame right?
> *


   








cross member is about 1.5-1.8" away from layin out... i removed all the front inner fenders... my wheels come super close to the turbo...


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 13 2010, 09:53 AM~18034228
> *I see you. Sorry there's not alot more progress pics. Working 12:30-8:30 sucks. Most of my posts come from my cell while I'm working. See you changed your avitar again. Feel free to post some of them up here too. I wont mind. Ha. A little motivation ya know.
> *


----------



## chongo1

yeah heres some more motivation









i will keep posting pix until we see some progress, is that enuff motivation


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got these today. Say what you want about CCE but I ordered these from them yesterday at noon & they got here today at 3:00. I've bought alot of stuff from them & thats free shipping too. I hope they work good. These should keep the rear end out of the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 12 2010, 09:12 AM~18024021
> *Nice. Got any pics of it laid out? What size wheels are you runnin
> *













18 in the pic but it would lay on a 235/40/20 i had to move the plate that the arms go to up and back


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 05:20 AM~18051637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 in the pic but it would lay on a 235/40/20  i had to move the plate that the arms go to up and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why did you have to move that plate?


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 05:42 AM~18051680
> *Why did you have to move that plate?
> *



the rear end rolled relly bad so i moved it back to roll the rear end back and up becous the arms were binding up wen it lay out and hit the drive shaft


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 05:56 AM~18051710
> *the rear end rolled relly bad so i moved it back to roll the rear end back and up becous the arms were  binding up wen it lay out and hit the drive shaft
> *


So the adjustable trailing arms will take care of that. That pic with the driveshaft I think I seen before. Are you madmike from StreetSource?


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 06:01 AM~18051723
> *So the adjustable trailing arms will take care of that. That pic with the driveshaft I think I seen before. Are you madmike from StreetSource?
> *



no that is his pic cant find my pic of the bild and he help me out wen i was working on my car and adjustable trailing arms should fit it i did not wont to spend the money and thay not work


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 06:12 AM~18051745
> *no that is his pic cant find my pic of the bild and he help me out wen i was working on my car and adjustable trailing arms should fit it i did not wont to spend the money and thay not work
> *


It looks like you took the humps out of the lower front control arms. What all is done to the front? The car does lay frame right?


----------



## JAMES843

on my car i took the humps out of the lower front control arms and a 2inch drop spindle and pie cut the upper arms and had to take a inch out the upper bag cups to lay on a 235/40/20


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 06:27 AM~18051811
> *on my car i  took the humps out of the lower front control arms and a 2inch drop spindle and pie cut the upper arms and had to take a inch out the upper bag cups to lay on a 235/40/20
> *


Alright. I'm on 255/35's & I got the tall lower ball joints & the super travel uppers which they say makes it so you dont have to pie cut your uppers so we'll see along with the 2" drop spindles. I already cut my upper bag cup down 1" a long time ago.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 02:20 AM~18051637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 in the pic but it would lay on a 235/40/20  i had to move the plate that the arms go to up and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMMM..... YES YOU SOULD RELOCATE THE ^"UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS (FRAME SIDE)"^


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

ALSO THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS CANT SWING THAT HIGH TOO... LETS NOT FORGET PINION ANGLE!... BECAUSE THE REAR OF G-BODYS ARE AN UNEQUAL LENGHT ARM SET UP THE PINION ANGLE CHANGES TOO MUCH...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 15 2010, 03:30 PM~18055816
> *ALSO THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS CANT SWING THAT HIGH TOO... LETS NOT FORGET PINION ANGLE!... BECAUSE THE REAR OF G-BODYS ARE AN UNEQUAL LENGHT ARM SET UP THE PINION ANGLE CHANGES TOO MUCH...
> *


Thats the reason for the adjustable trailing arms. I already figured about 1 1/2" longer than stock.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 03:59 PM~18057553
> *Thats the reason for the adjustable trailing arms. I already figured about 1 1/2" longer than stock.
> *


naww man, the arm dont swing that high... 

as the suspension cycles the rear end will tuck forward and will move backward when aired up...

and the lower arm will hit "upper trailing arm mount" extending (lowers & uppers) will only push wheel backwards...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 15 2010, 07:07 PM~18057629
> *naww man, the arm dont swing that high...
> 
> as the suspension cycles the rear end will tuck forward and will move backward when aired up...
> 
> and the lower arm will hit "upper trailing arm mount" extending (lowers & uppers) will only push wheel backwards...
> *


Yeah you're right. Still need to push the rear end back though.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 04:16 PM~18057740
> *Yeah you're right. Still need to push the rear end back though.
> *


i'm not going to give you the answer but i will guide you...

like the other guy posted (james843) how he moved the "upper trailing arm mount"...

i moved minez NOT like him but i moved it...

keep in mind "PINION ANGLE!" AND HOW THE SUSPENSION CYCLES...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a pic of the uppers.








And here's what you do to fix your little problem with the lowers


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 04:23 PM~18057827
> *Here's a pic of the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what you do to fix your little problem with the lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



all right! progress...

cool now cycle the suspension and watch the pinion angle...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

oops! jus notice not your ^regal^... :dunno:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18057873
> *all right! progress...
> 
> cool now cycle the suspension and watch the pinion angle...
> *


 Just imagine if you can everything is "like" original bag set-up only 6" higher. On the stock set-up the pinion angle hardly changes cause the trailing arms work together pushing & pulling. I cycled the stock set up alot just for that reason. Just wondering too if you can explain to me why the driveshaft is 3" away from the brace but if you raise everything 8" why it only needs 1" clearance? If you can answer that then you answered your original thought.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Jul 15 2010, 05:56 AM~18051710-->
> 
> 
> 
> the rear end rolled relly bad so i moved it back to roll the rear end back and up becous the arms were  binding up wen it lay out and hit the drive shaft
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 06:01 AM~18051723
> *So the adjustable trailing arms will take care of that. That pic with the driveshaft I think I seen before. Are you madmike from StreetSource?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 06:12 AM~18051745
> *no that is his pic cant find my pic of the bild and he help me out wen i was working on my car and adjustable trailing arms should fit it i did not wont to spend the money and thay not work
> *


re read


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18057888
> *oops! jus notice not your ^regal^... :dunno:
> *


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 07:35 PM~18057960
> *Just imagine if you can everything is "like" original bag set-up only 6" higher. On the stock set-up the pinion angle hardly changes cause the trailing arms work together pushing & pulling. I cycled the stock set up alot just for that reason. Just wondering too if you can explain to me why the driveshaft is 3" away from the brace but if you raise everything 8" why it only needs 1" clearance? If you can answer that then you answered your original thought.
> *


I know the answer.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

BTW: my cars done.....

i'm about performance/quality and with a car that runs low 13sec 1/4 mile...

so things like PINION ANGLE & "squat" launching at high BOOST matter to me...









tuckin 11-12"wide by 26.5-28"tall wheels... 

now i'm gotta put everything i cut out back ( fender, trunk, etc etc)

as for the front i'm saving up to buy A-Arms...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 15 2010, 07:43 PM~18058046
> *BTW: my cars done.....
> 
> i'm about performance/quality and with a car that runs low 13sec 1/4 mile...
> 
> so things like PINION ANGLE & "squat" launching at hight BOOST matter to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuckin 11-12"wide by 26.5-28"tall wheels...
> 
> now i'm gotta put everything i cut out back ( fender, trunk, etc etc)
> 
> as for the front i'm saving up to buy A-Arms...
> *


Sweet. Thats awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18058067
> *Sweet. Thats awesome. :biggrin:
> *



i would share my pic's but theres so much "top secret" things going on... 

lets jus say i was planing on running 22'z... :yes: 22'z 22x12 later when i win the lottery (but hawaii has no lottery) :yessad:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 09:23 PM~18057827
> *Here's a pic of the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what you do to fix your little problem with the lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2010, 07:44 AM~18060409
> *Looking good bro :biggrin:
> *


Thats not mine. Just showing that I wont have to relocate the trailing arm brackets.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18060801
> *Thats not mine. Just showing that I wont have to relocate the trailing arm brackets.
> *


 :0


----------



## robncheal

So between the two of you guys who will get done first? I am sitting here wondering wow this is cool! Two guys searching for the recipe for laying it on the ground. I know doing all this work takes time but I no longer have nails and I am just wanting a black t type to drag it and a doors open blue one to drag it also! Keep up the good work!

BTW its the weekend so get cracking!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18057827
> *And here's what you do to fix your little problem with the lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: can't wait to see her moving.


----------



## sickblazer95

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 5 2010, 07:30 PM~17967751
> *Nobody noticed tha the car didnt have any mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until now  :biggrin:
> *


were did the buy the mirrors?


----------



## lowfreeze

:420: Got any progress pics?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by sickblazer95_@Jul 17 2010, 06:00 PM~18070660
> *were did the buy the mirrors?
> *


Local motorcycle shop. They're Drag Specialties.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 18 2010, 01:29 PM~18075435
> *:420: Got any progress pics?
> *


I got a couple. Had to work today too but I got the notches made & got the passenger side frame cut to put the notch in. Ran out of cutting supplies & there's one tiny ass pice of steel keeping the notch from sliding the rest of the way in. I'm going to the welding store in the morning so I can get back at her tomorrow night after work. I'll try to post a couple pics up before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I also got the trailing arms painted black.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Pic of the notch. I had to trim the ends to match the frame the way I cut it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's how I cut the frame.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18077667
> *Here's how I cut the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As you can see I had to do a little more trimming towards where the back seat would be.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:biggrin: she's not ready for the road, so ill keep it on the side walk for now :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18079541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: she's not ready for the road, so ill keep it on the side walk for now :biggrin:
> *


sidewalk swangin :biggrin: it happens just after backyard boogie but right before parkin lot pimpin


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 19 2010, 06:47 AM~18081815
> *sidewalk swangin :biggrin:  it happens just after backyard boogie but right before parkin lot pimpin
> *


 :cheesy: 
i drove her "99-PBLMs" home later that day, and some MDF wood i was using as spacers fell out, since there's a big hole in the rear, and flew at my cuzin as he escorted me home :roflmao:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:drama: (popcorn & soda)


----------



## robncheal

Ya the wood thing was funny! I thought you were throwing things at me with the f-n hole in the floor! Hmmmm maybe I should make one of those holes in my wagon! That could come in handy! Mr side walk pimping!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Quick question. When I get this notch welded in should I also add fish plates? I've seen some use them & some not. I like the the look of the frame without them but if they ad strength thats not bad either. Need opinions.


----------



## robncheal

With all that work you have put in at this point I would! If you didn't place inner trusses then outies will do! But you could get creative and use designs instead of the standared design. But your cross bracing also right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Jul 27 2010, 12:00 AM~18150434
> *With all that work you have put in at this point I would!  If you didn't place inner trusses then outies will do!  But you could get creative and use designs instead of the standared design.  But your cross bracing also right?
> *


Yeah I'm gonna run tube on each side of the upper bag mmount from one side to the other. I'm just gonna start working on it every night after work since we've been working Sundays too. I'll get the notches welded in tonight & take some pics & tell me what you think about those fish plates. Like I said though I dont really wanna make it look ugly on the frame but if I need the strength then I would rather have that then looks.


----------



## lowfreeze

Also you need to make a bunch of Pics, that way i have something to do :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 29 2010, 04:02 AM~18172095
> *Also you need to make a bunch of Pics, that way i have something to do :biggrin:
> *


Got a couple pics just havent had time to upload them. I'll get them on here by the weekend.


----------



## chongo1

wich weekend lol post that work homie


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18199001
> *wich weekend lol post that work homie
> *


 :biggrin: Right now bro. This damn job gets in the way of all my fun.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Notches in & tacked up


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Welded & ground down for the plates


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Bye Bye


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Side shot.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Inside Shot


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got it plated up too


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Alright so for some reason when I jacked the rear end up after getting it all cut out the car started liftingbefore anything actually hit like the trailing arms or driveshaft so all I can think is that the stock trailing arms were maxed out on the travel. Took out drivers side lower arm & was gonna put the new ones in but they didnt just slide right in probably cause the bushings are new & not 26 years old so I called it a night. I'll get them in tomorrow.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh yeah & I need a longer brake line. The rubber one that bolts to the rear end. Anybody know if maybe a Chevy truck used the same one as my car? I need it to be like 6" longer. Maybe I'll have to get one made somewhere I dont know.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I also came to the conclusion that the whole fenderwell is gonna be gone. Should have just cut the whole thing out to begin with. Still tryin to deide what to do about the trunk lid.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 1 2010, 08:59 PM~18202903
> *Inside Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 look great homie, can't wait to see it slammed


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 2 2010, 06:11 AM~18203016
> *Oh yeah & I need a longer brake line. The rubber one that bolts to the rear end. Anybody know if maybe a Chevy truck used the same one as my car? I need it to be like 6" longer. Maybe I'll have to get one made somewhere I dont know.
> *


You can have em remade at any Hydraulic shop. but from a truck would also work, the threads are the same. be carefull not to grab any hose from a euro-car :biggrin: their thread is different 

Suicide the trunk


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 2 2010, 03:39 AM~18204803
> *You can have em remade at any Hydraulic shop. but from a truck would also work, the threads are the same. be carefull not to grab any hose from a euro-car :biggrin: their thread is different
> 
> Suicide the trunk
> *


If I go to a hydraulic shop should I take the stock hose with me so they can use the block & the fdifferent fittings for my car cause it has like a distribution block that bolts to the rear end. Dont know if trucks are the same way.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 2 2010, 07:42 AM~18204958
> *If I go to a hydraulic shop should I take the stock hose with me so they  can use the block & the fdifferent fittings for my car cause it has like a distribution block that bolts to the rear end. Dont know if trucks are the same way.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&hl=brake+line


----------



## chongo1

thats a MONSTER NOTCH for sure hehe i went to napa and told them the car i had and got a brake line that was 18" long for like 9 bux then just bolted it in place just an idea


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:50 AM~18206687
> *thats a MONSTER NOTCH for sure hehe i went to napa and told them the car i had and got a brake line that was 18" long for like 9 bux then just bolted it in place just an idea
> *


Called up Napa & they had one that 18" long but it was $15. It'll be there in the morning. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got this sticker just thought I would share with you guys.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 1 2010, 06:08 PM~18202986
> *Alright so for some reason when I jacked the rear end up after getting it all cut out the car started liftingbefore anything actually hit like the trailing arms or driveshaft so all I can think is that the stock trailing arms were maxed out on the travel. Took out drivers side lower arm & was gonna put the new ones in but they didnt just slide right in probably cause the bushings are new & not 26 years old so I called it a night. I'll get them in tomorrow.
> *


looks good :thumbsup: 

try loosen ALL the trailing arm bolts take out the nuts 1st and leave the bolts in...the rear end should move more freely up or down to help find the "sweet spot" and the arms will pop right off...then swap out the old ones to the "ADJ" news one at a time...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 2 2010, 07:42 PM~18211490
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> 
> try loosen ALL the trailing arm bolts take out the nuts 1st and leave the bolts in...the rear end should move more freely up or down to help find the "sweet spot" and the arms will pop right off...then swap out the old ones to the "ADJ" news one at a time...
> *


I got the old ones out. It's just the new adj ones have brand new bushings on them so it's a very tight fit right now. I'm gonna get some silicone to spray on the bushings to let them slide in a little easier.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh yeah on the lowers the bolts are a bitch cause they are put in through a hole in the side of the frame rail. Mufflers in the way on the other side. Gonna be fun getting them lined back up cause there's no room for a line up pin or a punch.


----------



## baggedout81

You gonna put this post in your signature or what?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 3 2010, 12:32 PM~18217220
> *You gonna put this post in your signature or what?
> *


Yeah as soon as I get to post from my computer instead of my cell.


----------



## baggedout81

:wave:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 13 2010, 11:43 AM~18302082
> *:wave:
> *


Haha. I see you. Cant do smilies from my phone. Got the whole weekend off so I'll post some pics. Alot of extra cutting but finally got it where I want it. Gonna do the trunk lid before I even try to let the air out cause the wheel wells are gonna be coming out.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 5 2010, 07:11 PM~17967530
> *Here's a pic from underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quick question. See that brace going over the lower trailing arm that looks like the exhaust is bolted to it? I need about 1/2" to be laying frame & my trailing arms are hitting it. Can I cut that brace? It goes from the frame over to the crossmember that the upper control arms mount to. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

you mean along where the blue air line is above the pinion suport?...


----------



## bsandhu

just cut out enough to clear whatever and then box + reinforce


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 15 2010, 04:23 PM~18057827
> *Here's a pic of the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what you do to fix your little problem with the lowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 AM~18306625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No that brace right above the lower trailing arm behind that little notch.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 14 2010, 05:13 AM~18307325
> *No that brace right above the lower trailing arm behind that little notch.
> *



ohhh i see..... 


















you can kinda see mines (left of the gas lines) i used a 1"x2"BOX TUBING! :biggrin: :roflmao: 
*IMAGE REMOVED*
ill be back to remove BMR pics in 20mins


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 14 2010, 12:07 PM~18308533
> *ohhh i see.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can kinda see mines (left of the gas lines) i used a 1"x2"BOX TUBING! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *IMAGE REMOVED*
> ill be back to remove BMR pics in 20mins
> *


Yeah. I went ahead & cut that brace. Ended up being about 3/4" lower than I need it be but thats fine with me. I can still get more if I adjust the trailing arms out some more but I dont want the wheels at the taillights.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 14 2010, 05:04 PM~18310717
> *Yeah. I went ahead & cut that brace. Ended up being about 3/4" lower than I need it be but thats fine with me. I can still get more if I adjust the trailing arms out some more but I dont want the wheels at the taillights.
> *




that brace helps the frame rails stay square to the rear end...

now as to the, (wheels at the taillights)

get a plumb bob, center it in the fender well and watch how bad your axle moves forward as it goes "up/layed" vs "down/locked up"... 

i need to make a short video of my black car "99-PBLMs" so you can see what i'm talkin about... 
ill try to post some pics later...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 15 2010, 02:28 AM~18312294
> *[/color]
> 
> that brace helps the frame rails stay square to the rear end...
> 
> now as to the, (wheels at the taillights)
> 
> get a plumb bob, center it in the fender well and watch how bad your axle moves forward as it goes "up/layed" vs "down/locked up"...
> 
> i need to make a short video of my black car "99-PBLMs" so you can see what i'm talkin about...
> ill try to post some pics later...
> *


I got the mounts in & everything today. I'll post a pic up tonight but when it's in the locked up position the wheels move back quite a bit.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's where I had to cut out for the driveshaft.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's from the inside


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's the little notch for the lower arms


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's everything tacked in place


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Aug 15 2010, 12:05 PM~18315070-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's from the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 03:37 PM~18316351
> *heres mine's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 15 2010, 03:46 PM~18316440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneoffcustoms lowprofile 5pc lower bag mount (top of axle to bottom of bag mount 1/2")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chunk of frame i cut out to "mini tub" layin over notch template
> *


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

still no pics/video of black car... workin on it...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 15 2010, 06:37 PM~18316351
> *
> *


Whhere are those pics at? I havent seen them before.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18316603
> *Whhere are those pics at? I havent seen them before.
> *



:roflmao: 
i didn't want them to be shown at full size, so i posted them then quoted them...


----------



## lowfreeze

when i copy those on my Linux system and open them they are of pretty high quality.
better make the pics smaller first 
I have no use for the shown info, just to let u know


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 16 2010, 12:06 AM~18319853
> *when i copy those on my Linux system and open them they are of pretty high quality.
> better make the pics smaller first
> I have no use for the shown info, just to let u know
> *


thanks for the heads up :thumbsup: 

yah, i felt bad for posting huge pics on (suicidedregal)'s thread so i posted and quoted then reposted them... plus i have problems sharing :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 17 2010, 01:06 AM~18330203
> *thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:
> 
> yah, i felt bad for posting huge pics on (suicidedregal)'s thread so i posted and quoted then reposted them... plus i have problems sharing :biggrin:
> *


Post as many pics as you want as big or small as you want. It's just gonna help other people out if they wanna do this too.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

FAIL


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 15 2010, 03:46 PM~18316440
> *still no pics/video of black car... workin on it...
> *


here they are 



























:scrutinize: MY FKN 19"z BE LOOKIN SMALL HUH? :scrutinize: 


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf3ZJDe_5DE


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 22 2010, 07:23 PM~18378656
> *here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: MY FKN 19"z BE LOOKIN SMALL HUH? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf3ZJDe_5DE
> *


That thing looks bad as hell. I'll post a couple pics tonight. I got my trunk lid suicided so now I can proceed with the cutting.


----------



## bsandhu

that black ones a T-type right?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 23 2010, 11:58 AM~18385607
> *that black ones a T-type right?
> *


 

more correctly put it's "WE4"

http://www.buickwe4.com/faq.htm


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's the 2 pieces of 1/2" tall channel that I drilled holes in & welded nuts on the other side to be welde to the trunk lid.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's where I cut & bolted the hinge to the body of the car.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Mounted & open


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Another shot


----------



## braman




----------



## braman




----------



## foey

viddy no worky


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Had to do another notch just to fit wheels on it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Top View


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Finally got it. Now I can start putting it all back together. :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

Sweet!


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 08:50 PM~18430072
> *Finally got it. Now I can start putting it all back together. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CCHHHEEEAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: can't wait to see her move!!!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 29 2010, 11:06 AM~18433154
> *CCHHHEEEAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  can't wait to see her move!!!
> *


You & me both. Cant wait.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 04:42 PM~18430030
> *Had to do another notch just to fit wheels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good :biggrin: 

since you got your gas tank out you should "fish plate" reinforce the backside of your rear tire notch with 3/8 or 1/4 plate because that area is very thin and the cars weight is very heavy in that spot because of the 4 "body mounts" that support the gas tank and anything you put in the rear of the car...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18430052
> *Top View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here's my top view..








my shit was super thin! i narrowed my frame 1.38" to tuck 12" wide rims...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 29 2010, 02:25 PM~18434065
> *here's my top view..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shit was super thin! i narrowed my frame 1.38" to tuck 12" wide rims...
> *


Damn that is pretty thin. I have alot of 1/4" laying around so I've been thinking of how to tie it all in together. I'm definatley running some gussets from the cross tubes down the new frame rail to the old frame rail too. There's a couple holes on the back side of the frame that dont look like they serve a purpose behind that second little notch so I might just plate all up too. The tops of the tires are real close to the inner quarter panel at the top but thats ok. Not sure on how good of a side to side movement I'm gonna get.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 29 2010, 03:25 PM~18435548
> *Damn that is pretty thin. I have alot of 1/4" laying around so I've been thinking of how to tie it all in together. I'm definatley running some gussets from the cross tubes down the new frame rail to the old frame rail too. There's a couple holes on the back side of the frame that dont look like they serve a purpose behind that second little notch so I might just plate all up too. The tops of the tires are real close to the inner quarter panel at the top but thats ok. Not sure on how good of a side to side movement I'm gonna get.
> *


 :wow: my tires rub the notch and the outer body/fender... rims are two wide! :wow:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18438306
> *:wow: my tires rub the notch and the outer body/fender... rims are two wide! :wow:
> *


Yeah mine are pretty close too but not hitting but there not as wide as yours.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 07:50 PM~18430072
> *Finally got it. Now I can start putting it all back together. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love this pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 07:42 PM~18430030
> *Had to do another notch just to fit wheels on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18478505
> *love this pic
> *


Thanks Joe. It will look alot better once it's off those damn jack stands though.


----------



## baggedout81

SUP


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 15 2010, 11:42 AM~18575300
> *SUP
> *


Not much. Got some trailer fenders & had to widen them 3" & fit them up. Just waiting on my buddy to come over & panel bond them in then it's on to the cover & throw it all back together. That panel bond takes a special gun to apply it & I cant see spending the $80 for a one time use so just gotta wait on him to come over. Only been waiting bout a week or so now.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Got a couple more pics.


----------



## foey

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

got damn I'm bout to bust one from the suspense!!!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Oct 20 2010, 02:52 PM~18864192
> *Got a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good :thumbsup: 
i didn't get to work on my fenders yet busy workin :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET!!!!looks good bro.

Never noticed the check valves before.Them new


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 21 2010, 02:04 AM~18868212
> *SWEET!!!!looks good bro.
> 
> Never noticed the check valves before.Them new
> *


Always had the check valves. They're SMC. With Firestones I had in there originally the front would always drop overnight but never found any leaks so I installed those & never had anymore problems.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 20 2010, 06:19 PM~18864473
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> got damn I'm bout to bust one from the suspense!!!
> *


Yeah sorry bout that.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Aug 28 2010, 10:50 PM~18430072
> *Finally got it. Now I can start putting it all back together. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work bro !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

Where you at in Ohio home boi?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 1 2010, 04:54 PM~18961007
> *Where you at in Ohio home boi?
> *


I'm in Mansfield.


----------



## regallowlow187

not too far, need to meet up sometime pimpin...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18961479
> *not too far, need to meet up sometime pimpin...
> *


  You in Cleveland?


----------



## regallowlow187

Yep yep, hit me up sometime


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 2 2010, 12:05 PM~18967864
> *Yep yep, hit me up sometime
> *


Gonna have to do that bro.


----------



## lowfreeze

Any Updates? :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here it is all sealed up & painted with Por 15. Looks very nice in person.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Everything hooked up & running now.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Nov 7 2010, 09:12 PM~19010432-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is all sealed up & painted with Por 15. Looks very nice in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Nov 7 2010, 09:16 PM~19010466
> *Everything hooked up & running now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Nov 8 2010, 07:31 AM~19014611
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. Gonna get a black tank when I get my EDC mounted. Dont like the way the chrome tank looks at 200 PSI. Gonna have have to figure out the front next. I'm just gonna keep posting pics on this thread even of the dash, center consloe, door panels, & carpet installed.


----------



## lowfreeze

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2010, 10:56 AM~19015017
> *Thanks homie. Gonna get a black tank when I get my EDC mounted. Dont like the way the chrome tank looks at 200 PSI. Gonna have have to figure out the front next. I'm just gonna keep posting pics on this thread even of the dash, center consloe, door panels, & carpet installed.
> *


Sweet

just scuff up that chrome tank and paint it.You know as well as me you want get shit outa that chrome 1 if you try an sell it.

Myself...I like the look of RustOleum??? Hammered black.It's not shinny an lays down great for rattle can.They make diff. colors to


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 8 2010, 02:46 PM~19017646
> *Sweet
> 
> just scuff up that chrome tank and paint it.You know as well as me you want get shit outa that chrome 1 if you try an sell it.
> 
> Myself...I like the look of RustOleum??? Hammered black.It's not shinny an lays down great for rattle can.They make diff. colors to
> *


I would never try to sell this tank. I just dont like the way it looks around the welds & with what I read about them blowing up I'll just get a black tank & paint it to match & figure out a good water trap my Viair comp & my EDC. Thinking I can run the 2 comps to a tee fitting to the water trap to the tank.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 8 2010, 09:46 PM~19020314
> *I would never try to sell this tank. I just dont like the way it looks around the welds & with what I read about them blowing up I'll just get a black tank & paint it to match & figure out a good water trap my Viair comp & my EDC. Thinking I can run the 2 comps to a tee fitting to the water trap to the tank.
> *


Gotcha,yeah it's a smart move getting a "non chrome" one.Even tho w/ proper draining you'd be fine.

I've got a WATTS trap now for my 1- 480 it holds up so far.But it didnt last w/ my EDC to much heat.Honesty i'd buy a Coilhouse an be done


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

dayum!,

you got that trunk lookin wet!... :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 8 2010, 09:54 PM~19021522
> *Gotcha,yeah it's a smart move getting a "non chrome" one.Even tho w/ proper draining you'd be fine.
> 
> I've got a WATTS trap now for my 1- 480 it holds up so far.But it didnt last w/ my EDC to much heat.Honesty i'd buy a Coilhouse an be done
> *


Can I run both comps into one water trap?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Nov 8 2010, 11:06 PM~19022353
> *dayum!,
> 
> you got that trunk lookin wet!... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. That shit went on so nice. Just kinda poured it on & moved it around with the brush.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 9 2010, 11:17 AM~19024521
> *Can I run both comps into one water trap?
> *


Some have said not to.

But for me i look at it this way....

Once you start to build up pressure in the tank.The amount of air moving thru the trap is gonna slow down.So it's not really gonna make a difference.Well maybe if you can your compressors only to like 50 psi.But that really wont get you anywhere


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Alright so I was doing some trimming on the drivers side front fenderwell & it's getting pretty close to the wires coming out of the block on the firewall. Dont know if they're gonna end up being in the way or not but I think I'm still gonna have to go down an inch or so so what are my options if that block with the wires does get in the way. They're right below the wiper motor.


----------



## robncheal

You mean the life line of your car? Lol. That can be moved up or side? Up to you.


----------



## baggedout81

Tryin to remember if it goes thru then is on a panel that you can unscrew???


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's a couple pics for you guys to pick apart. She's a little dirty so be nice.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Forgot to mention the frame is 1" from the ground but the Flowmaster 40 series mufflers are stopping it from going the rest of the way down. Gonna have to get some muffler specs now. Might have to get glasspacks.


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 14 2010, 06:42 PM~19067319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Frame is 6" from ground when locked up. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Cant wait to this interior shit painted. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Daummm 

outa steel


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2010, 09:31 PM~19078336
> *Daummm
> 
> outa steel
> *


Yesssir. 16 gauge.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh & if anybody has the players price on some Olds 307 stock exhaust manifolds let me know.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 14 2010, 08:35 PM~19067272
> *Here's a couple pics for you guys to pick apart. She's a little dirty so be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: makes me miss airbags....i got hydros now :happysad:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 15 2010, 06:25 PM~19078262
> *Cant wait to this interior shit painted. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD THE DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE MADE A LONG TIME AGO?^^... UNLESS YOUR CAR IS IN PRIMER NOW?...

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Nov 20 2010, 03:29 AM~19116293
> *^^LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD THE DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE MADE A LONG TIME AGO?^^... UNLESS YOUR CAR IS IN PRIMER NOW?...
> 
> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it's probably been done for about a year now & the car is not primer.


----------



## foey

VID VID VID VID!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 20 2010, 01:58 AM~19116351
> *Yeah it's probably been done for about a year now & the car is not primer.
> *



sheeeet,
i started late 2005-06?... and my shit is still not done!...i drove it around on halloween (with no rear fender's! :biggrin: my dumb a$$ did a small smokey burn out and totally forgot about hno: (no fenders and hot sticky tires throwin rock at me!) and the smoke filling the car! :banghead: ...i bet i looked super cool went the smoke fallowed me down the street... :roflmao: 

but kudos to you! your cars moving along...


----------



## robncheal

You know that vid thing is a powerful tool! Kind of follows that it didn't happen if you have no pictures! Bad thing is you can't fast forward a project! That's the hard part! Looking good though! Are you tricking out the hood as well?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 20 2010, 12:19 PM~19118095
> *VID VID VID VID!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Almost there but not quit plus the sno is getting ready for the fall so I'll have all winter to finally "complete" her. Trust me as soon as I get one it will be on here.  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Nov 20 2010, 04:24 PM~19119338
> *sheeeet,
> i started late 2005-06?... and my shit is still not done!...i drove it around on halloween (with no rear fender's!  :biggrin: my dumb a$$ did a small smokey burn out and totally forgot about hno:  (no fenders and hot sticky tires throwin rock at me!) and the smoke filling the car! :banghead: ...i bet i looked super cool went the smoke fallowed me down the street... :roflmao:
> 
> but kudos to you! your cars moving along...
> *


Ha bet that was fun. I kinda did the same thing & forgot that my exhaust was under the car now & facing up & after not firing it up for a few months it blew off a little & my ride a little bit. Thank god the fan was on. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Nov 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19119796
> *You know that vid thing is a powerful tool!  Kind of follows that it didn't happen if you have no pictures!  Bad thing is you can't fast forward a project!  That's the hard part!  Looking good though!  Are you tricking out the hood as well?
> *


No the hood is stay how it is. It looks real cool with both doors open & the hood & the trunk cause everything is opening in the same direction if that makes sense to ya some people dont understand what I mean by that.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 19 2010, 07:14 PM~19114080
> *:0  :thumbsup: makes me miss airbags....i got hydros now :happysad:
> *


You could probably do this with hydros but the rear cylinders would probably be damn near touching the roof. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Cant wait till a vid


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2010, 07:01 AM~19123222
> *Cant wait till a vid
> *


First video will be dragging down the highway scraping the reflectors off the road. :biggrin: Ooh better get a 5 gallon bucket to put them in.


----------



## 84cutty713

i am wantin to lay my cutlass on 13 knock offs 155/80 ofcourse how much do you think i should notch it n do u think the trailing arms will really be necessary any help is really appreciated thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 21 2010, 10:22 AM~19123954
> *First video will be dragging down the highway scraping the reflectors off the road. :biggrin:  Ooh better get a 5 gallon bucket to put them in.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Nov 22 2010, 09:16 PM~19137988
> *i am wantin to lay my cutlass on 13 knock offs 155/80 ofcourse how much do you think i should notch it n do u think the trailing arms will really be necessary any help is really appreciated thanks
> *


Probably just one of those universal bolt in c-notches & the trailing arms you would just have to see if you needed those. For the bolt in c-notch your probably gonna have to take out your bump stoips or use some low profile ones.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 20 2010, 10:51 PM~19121029
> *You could probably do this with hydros but the rear cylinders would probably be damn near touching the roof. :biggrin:
> *


i can do it but i'll have to use telescopic cylinders....but i dont really need to bcuz im runnin 14's so mine lays real low :cheesy: ....im thinkin about doing it to my expo i got 22's on that :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Nov 22 2010, 11:16 PM~19137988
> *i am wantin to lay my cutlass on 13 knock offs 155/80 ofcourse how much do you think i should notch it n do u think the trailing arms will really be necessary any help is really appreciated thanks
> *


it should lay if u got adjustable trailing arms plus the 13's will give u a extra drop...mine lays on 14's


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 23 2010, 08:23 AM~19141442
> *it should lay if u got adjustable trailing arms plus the 13's will give u a extra drop...mine lays on 14's
> *


Have you guys looked on Cutty fest or Bagged G-bodies? They have that gray one on 13's that sits lower than the others.


----------



## robncheal

ETA on video of removal of hwy markers? 5 gal bucket worth! Shit bro I would just like to see one or two! All that work on the ride......... Ouch! My 4500lb baby takes a shock when I get a lil frisky and pop em on the freeway down here! But LETS SEE IT!!!! Drop it and drag it!!!!!! I dare you??????????


----------



## 84cutty713

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 23 2010, 09:23 AM~19141442
> *it should lay if u got adjustable trailing arms plus the 13's will give u a extra drop...mine lays on 14's
> *


so juz by replacing my trailing arms top and bottom it will lay no notch needed?? i tried takin da bags out to c how low it will go but the diferential is not hitting the frame for some reason n i cant figure it out could it be the arms stopping it?? will the adjustable arms mess wit the pinion angle


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Nov 23 2010, 10:27 AM~19142822
> *so juz by replacing my trailing arms top and bottom it will lay no notch needed?? i tried takin da bags out to c how low it will go but the diferential is not hitting the frame for some reason n i cant figure it out could it be the arms stopping it?? will the adjustable arms mess wit the pinion angle
> *


arms arent stopping it have you pulled out the bumpstops from the sides and the one in the middle of the frame? the car will bottom out without bumpstops you dont need to modify the arms at all unless your c knotching it. and even bottomed out on 13's the frame is still far from the floor, g bodys suck at layin


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 23 2010, 02:22 PM~19143259
> *arms arent stopping it have you pulled out the bumpstops from the sides and the one in the middle of the frame? the car will bottom out without bumpstops you dont need to modify the arms at all unless your c knotching it. and even bottomed out on 13's the frame is still far from the floor, g bodys suck at layin
> *


never owned one so i wouldnt know...but damn that sucks


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19143515
> *never owned one so i wouldnt know...but damn that sucks
> *


yeah it sucks, the sides of the frame completly bottomed out no bumpstops on 13's sits like 2" off off the ground then the side of the body is an extra 1" to 1.5" higher so yeah they suck


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 23 2010, 10:13 PM~19147333
> *yeah it sucks, the sides of the frame completly bottomed out no bumpstops on 13's sits like 2" off off the ground then the side of the body is an extra 1" to 1.5" higher so yeah they suck
> *


 :0 ...good info if i ever buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38

LOCO 78 is that lincoln bagged or juiced?......sorry to invade ur thread SuicidedRegal :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 23 2010, 07:31 PM~19147557
> *LOCO 78 is that lincoln bagged or juiced?......sorry to invade ur thread SuicidedRegal :biggrin:
> *


niether, just stock, my cutlass is juiced and it pisses me off that it wont go low enough


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Nov 23 2010, 11:00 AM~19142600
> *ETA on video of removal of hwy markers?  5 gal bucket worth!  Shit bro I would just like to see one or two!  All that work on the ride.........  Ouch!  My 4500lb baby takes a shock when I get a lil frisky and pop em on the freeway down here!  But LETS SEE IT!!!!  Drop it and drag it!!!!!!  I dare you??????????
> *


Sorry. I dont know what ETA means but I get ya on the whole vid of scrapin reflectors though. Prolly not a good idea.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 23 2010, 08:31 PM~19147557
> *LOCO 78 is that lincoln bagged or juiced?......sorry to invade ur thread SuicidedRegal :biggrin:
> *


It dont bother me. Any info is good.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2010, 11:08 AM~19153024
> *It dont bother me. Any info is good.
> *


and i just actually went out and measure the garage in my frame. bottomed out on 13's almost a whole 3" off the floor  , so your rides doin it man on 20's an sits only an 1" off the ground thats sick


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2010, 12:06 PM~19153011
> *Sorry. I dont know what ETA means but I get ya on the whole vid of scrapin reflectors though. Prolly not a good idea.*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 24 2010, 01:53 PM~19153863
> *and i just actually went out and measure the garage in my frame. bottomed out on 13's almost a whole 3" off the floor  , so your rides doin it man on 20's an sits only an 1" off the ground thats sick
> *


Thanks alot bro. It will actually set the frame on the ground but the exhaust is hitting & keeping it from going any further. I wanna keep the exhaust intact while I'm moving it around & doing some more stuff cause it's pretty damn loud without it.


----------



## bigbelly

As much work your putting into ride, it has to be in LRM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Nov 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19155172
> *As much work your putting into ride, it has to be in LRM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



yah, 
LRM's READERS RIDES! maybe?... or mini truckin?...


----------



## regallowlow187

Gotta keep my eye on this topic.... My motivation to finish this bucket


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 24 2010, 05:20 PM~19155255
> *Gotta keep my eye on this topic.... My motivation to finish this bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the info on this ride? Looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Nov 24 2010, 05:07 PM~19155172
> *As much work your putting into ride, it has to be in LRM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the good words but definatley not LRM material. But there's no secrets here. You see all of what I've done & what I'm continuing to do.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Nov 24 2010, 05:13 PM~19155207
> *yah,
> LRM's READERS RIDES! maybe?... or mini truckin?...
> *


I think it would be hard for anybody to get in the 1 of 10 pages LRM has now. But maybe your GN would make it.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2010, 06:46 PM~19155941
> *Whats the info on this ride? Looks pretty bad ass.
> *


Thanks, drunkin project that now makes a great lawn orniment :happysad: Gonna finish some day, wanna try to do 22's but Ill prolly just settle with the 20's... No big plans for show quality shit just wanna drop a small V8 in it and lay it out every where I go :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 24 2010, 07:12 PM~19156201
> *Thanks, drunkin project that now makes a great lawn orniment  :happysad: Gonna finish some day, wanna try to do 22's but Ill prolly just settle with the 20's... No big plans for show quality shit just wanna drop a small V8 in it and lay it out every where I go  :biggrin:
> *


Bodied? You ever feel like you need to get rid of it let me know. Is it an 81 Malibu? Post more pics. Interior/exterior the more the better.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2010, 03:50 PM~19156000
> *I think it would be hard for anybody to get in the 1 of 10 pages LRM has now. But maybe your GN would make it.
> *


 :biggrin: if i ever get it done, iLL try to put it in this mag :biggrin: http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/featu...cars/index.html


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

IMO,

two of the sickest BUICKS EVER!...
http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/featu...ture/index.html


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 24 2010, 02:20 PM~19155255
> *Gotta keep my eye on this topic.... My motivation to finish this bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^nice^^


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 24 2010, 07:20 PM~19155255
> *Gotta keep my eye on this topic.... My motivation to finish this bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:
looks like my uncles but his is candy red..its better to take ur time and do it right..than fast an all fucked up.....god luck on ur build :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 24 2010, 07:21 PM~19156291
> *Bodied? You ever feel like you need to get rid of it let me know. Is it an 81 Malibu? Post more pics. Interior/exterior the more the better.
> *


Yep its an 81, put 78 tail lights and 79 front clip on it, body dropped it like 3 1/2 inches, Ill have to look for pics, dont think I took to many progress pics :happysad:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 24 2010, 10:27 PM~19158073
> *:0  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> looks like my uncles but his is candy red..its better to take ur time and do it right..than fast an all fucked up.....god luck on ur build  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, yeah thats how I usually do my projects take my time, but this one was just me and a buddy sittin around drinkin and desided to hack up the floors in a weekend and with more alcohol than work didnt get much done, I did lil things here and there over time to get it back on the ground and rollable I put hydraulics on it but over time pulled them out for another car :happysad: just gotta get my lazy ass out there and finish weldin, just too much other shit goin on, but look out for updates this summer


----------



## regallowlow187

this is all I did for the rear notch, found a pc of tube at work cut it in half and gave me just enough to lay out a lil more, pic was when it was just tacked in for fittment


----------



## regallowlow187

Ill go take some pics for ya now hno:


----------



## regallowlow187

Some from under the hood, dont mind the welds, I was drunk but they are solid :biggrin: just gotta finish it up and put gussets and shit by where I cut the frame and dropped it, A V8 will fill this area up soon and Ill clean it up, and dont be too drunk notching out for cylinders to fit or you might just cut a brake line :0


----------



## regallowlow187

Ok you asked for it.... went out and took some today, not a pretty site, became more or less a storage shed and place to put fire wood :happysad:


----------



## regallowlow187

also became a good ladder to clean the gutters since I cant get ladder in there to clean them, so my fat ass dented up the roof a bit


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 25 2010, 01:39 PM~19162074
> *also became a good ladder to clean the gutters since I cant get ladder in there to clean them, so my fat ass dented up the roof a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....ive done that b4 to :thumbsup: wat size hoses u got?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

watup homie


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2010, 08:51 AM~19168045
> *watup homie
> *


Hi Joe. Just went out for a little bit to try to figure out how to wire up my new gauges.


----------



## Guest

were in ohio are you bro? iam feeling the regal i like it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 26 2010, 12:44 PM~19169167
> *Hi Joe. Just went out for a little bit to try to figure out how to wire up my new gauges.
> *


  :drama:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 26 2010, 06:41 PM~19171076
> *were in ohio are you bro? iam feeling the regal i like it
> *


I'm in Mansfield,Oh. You in Toledo?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 27 2010, 10:28 AM~19174284
> *I'm in Mansfield,Oh. You in Toledo?
> *


yes toledo


----------



## Guest

iam getting ready to bag my 89 fleetwood on 22`s so iam gonna be bugging you lmao


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 27 2010, 09:14 AM~19174475
> *iam getting ready to bag my 89 fleetwood on 22`s so iam gonna be bugging you lmao
> *


  2 or 4 door? Start a topic on it. That would be a cool ride to see laid out. I think Toledo is about 3 hours away from where I'm at.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Picked this up. I think most of you know what this is used for. Gonna start piecing that project together.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 07:34 AM~19181353
> *Picked this up. I think most of you know what this is used for. Gonna start piecing that project together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: right on, homie...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 28 2010, 10:37 AM~19181987
> *:0  :biggrin: right on, homie...
> *


If you guys know any links or find some good deals on filters & such be sure to throw them my way.


----------



## baggedout81

PM sent about a filter.Think its the same one Kilby sells for 1/2 the price

Dont know if your gonna buy the adapters for the intake/outake off that york.But dont buy one for the intake you wont need it.I waited my money on it  .You can go down to o'reileys an buy a $3.00 valve cover filter an be done.

If you really wanna save a few bucks.Take the head off the compressor an have the outtake taped to 1/2" then just get a 90 degree npt an your done

Make sure you mount teh filter so you can get to it pretty easy to drain alos.Mines is a shitty spot for now an a pain in the ass to drain

Either run hydro line back or.I ran a viair leader hose to trap then plastic dot back


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 04:30 PM~19183883
> *PM sent about a filter.Think its the same one Kilby sells for 1/2 the price
> 
> Dont know if your gonna buy the adapters for the intake/outake off that york.But dont buy one for the intake you wont need it.I waited my money on it  .You can go down to o'reileys an buy a $3.00 valve cover filter an be done.
> 
> If you really wanna save a few bucks.Take the head off the compressor an have the outtake taped to 1/2" then just get a 90 degree npt an your done
> 
> Make sure you mount teh filter so you can get to it pretty easy to drain alos.Mines is a shitty spot for now an a pain in the ass to drain
> 
> Either run hydro line back or.I ran a viair leader hose to trap then plastic dot back
> *


Yeah I seen O'reilly's even has a blue filter for 5 bucks. I'll have to take a pic of mine cause I think my york has already been tapped. Havent looked at it for a few months but now you got me wondering.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19184328
> *Yeah I seen O'reilly's even has a blue filter for 5 bucks. I'll have to take a pic of mine cause I think my york has already been tapped. Havent looked at it for a few months but now you got me wondering.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 04:30 PM~19183883
> *PM sent about a filter.Think its the same one Kilby sells for 1/2 the price
> 
> Dont know if your gonna buy the adapters for the intake/outake off that york.But dont buy one for the intake you wont need it.I waited my money on it  .You can go down to o'reileys an buy a $3.00 valve cover filter an be done.
> 
> If you really wanna save a few bucks.Take the head off the compressor an have the outtake taped to 1/2" then just get a 90 degree npt an your done
> 
> Make sure you mount teh filter so you can get to it pretty easy to drain alos.Mines is a shitty spot for now an a pain in the ass to drain
> 
> Either run hydro line back or.I ran a viair leader hose to trap then plastic dot back*


I've been thinking about this for my setup too.Really thing about hard lining it my self, to the tank. :biggrin:1/2 inch copper.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 28 2010, 06:41 PM~19184363
> *I've been thinking about this for my setup too.Really thing about hard lining it my self to the tank :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkig about that to awhile back but wasnt for sure about my line.Well as some of you know i put in a new gas tank an ran a aftermarket vent valve underneath in the rear eliminating the charcoal canister under hood.So there still a line RAN FACTORY along side of the fuel to motor line.That comes out right at about where my YORK is and ends about where my tank is.

My only problem would be is if that line caring the gas from tank would get to hot from the EDC and fuck chit up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 05:47 PM~19184396
> *I was thinkig about that to awhile back but wasnt for sure about my line.Well as some of you know i put in a new gas tank an ran a aftermarket vent valve underneath in the rear eliminating the charcoal canister under hood.So there still a line RAN FACTORY along side of the fuel to motor line.That comes out right at about where my YORK is and ends about where my tank is.
> 
> My only problem would be is if that line caring the gas from tank would get to hot from the EDC and fuck chit up
> *


don't know on that :happysad:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Sorry. Had to run down & take a pic real fast. It seems mine has already been tapped for 1/2" & it's aluminum. Not bad for 30 bucks.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 28 2010, 06:52 PM~19184443
> *don't know on that :happysad:
> *



At least in these g-bodys


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 06:55 PM~19184468
> *Sorry. Had to run down & take a pic real fast. It seems mine has already been tapped for 1/2" & it's aluminum. Not bad for 30 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That a 209 or 210?

You know how to tell what side is the suction right?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 05:57 PM~19184482
> *That a 209 or 210?
> 
> You know how to tell what side is the suction right?
> *


I dont know if it's a 209 or 210 but the suction side has a "S" stamped on it.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 06:59 PM~19184503
> *I dont know if it's a 209 or 210 but the suction side has a "S" stamped on it.
> *



:yes: 

Hard to tell if it dont have teh numbers on the tag

You'd have to take off the pulley to check it.It really dont matter theres' not that much displacement between the two.

My york....when i run it an i run the shit outa in.Blows thru about 3 oz. per ride.I just put in a bit a couple months ago (not a daily).You can buy a measuring stick off kilby for WAY to much $$$.I just fucking wing it every time i fill it up.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 06:04 PM~19184533
> *:yes:
> 
> Hard to tell if it dont have teh numbers on the tag
> 
> You'd have to take off the pulley to check it.It really dont matter theres' not that much displacement between the two.
> 
> My york....when i run it an i run the shit outa in.Blows thru about 3 oz. per ride.I just put in a bit a couple months ago (not a daily).You can buy a measuring stick off kilby for WAY to much $$$.I just fucking wing it every  time i fill it up.
> *


Does the coalescing filter have to be mounted so many inches away from the york? Cant you run an oiler or something to keep the oil in it from the head to the plug on the side.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I hope that the bolt pattern is the same between the 209 & 210 cause I'm gonna make a bracket for it & if it ever goes bad I'm gonna replace it.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Nov 28 2010, 07:07 PM~19184556-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does the coalescing filter have to be mounted so many inches away from the york? Cant you run an oiler or something to keep the oil in it from the head to the plug on the side.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd run hydo hose or a braded hose between the york an trap to dissipate heat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 07:11 PM~19184598
> *I hope that the bolt pattern is the same between the 209 & 210 cause I'm gonna make a bracket for it & if it ever goes bad I'm gonna replace it.
> *


209 an 210's are teh same an the 208 i think.Now they did make a "Mini york" also.Dont think yours is the heads different on the mnis


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 06:15 PM~19184616
> *I'd run hydo hose or a braded hose between the york an trap to dissipate heat
> 209 an 210's are teh same an the 208 i think.Now they did make a "Mini york" also.Dont think yours is the heads different on the mnis
> *


Does the filter have to be a certain distance from the york?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 28 2010, 07:16 PM~19184634
> *Does the filter have to be a certain distance from the york?
> *


No not really.But it's wise to mount it a couple feet away so your not pumping that HOT ass heat an oil directly into it.

Mines about 1 1/2-2'


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 06:20 PM~19184661
> *No not really.But it's wise to mount it a couple feet away so your not pumping that HOT ass heat an oil directly into it.
> 
> Mines about 1 1/2-2'
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 27 2010, 06:46 PM~19176947
> *  2 or 4 door? Start a topic on it. That would be a cool ride to see laid out. I think Toledo is about 3 hours away from where I'm at.
> *


its my 4 door
i had hydros on it with a full wrapped frame i got sick of not being able to drive it fast and i got this hotrod bug up my ass so i put a stock frame back under it and now iam gonna bag it
no build topic cause people talk to much shit already cause i dejuiced it


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 1 2010, 12:59 PM~19210488
> *its my 4 door
> i had hydros on it with a full wrapped frame i got sick of not being able to drive it fast and i got this hotrod bug up my ass so i put a stock frame back under it and now iam gonna bag it
> no build topic cause people talk to much shit already cause i dejuiced it
> *


You can post up pics on this thread then if you want & keep us updated. Would like to see it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 1 2010, 06:42 PM~19212356
> *You can post up pics on this thread then if you want & keep us updated. Would like to see it.
> *


will do
i got a few other things that i am doing that alot of people are pissed about
its a package i got from harwood!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 1 2010, 06:11 PM~19213131
> *will do
> i got a few other things that i am doing that alot of people are pissed about
> its a package i got from harwood!
> *


I'm gonna guess maybe it's something to do with the pic in your avitar?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 1 2010, 10:15 PM~19214287
> *I'm gonna guess maybe it's something to do with the pic in your avitar?
> *


kinda but i took that thing off my motor cause it was rattling so bad i thought the engine was knocking


----------



## regallowlow187

Hey Hoss you still gonna run spokes or you goin big wheels or like a billet type? Im not narrow minded like most on here I like a wide variety of rims and any adjustable suspension is cool with me, But I still gotta have hydros :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 20 2010, 09:19 AM~19118095
> *VID VID VID VID!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 8 2010, 07:35 AM~17725573
> *Yeah I should have plenty of room. If not I have a Sawzall, plasma cutter, or a grinder with cut off wheels. :biggrin:  No but really though I planned on cutting the fenderwells out in the rear & raising the trunk floor. Pretty much just raisng everything up to accomodate for the notch like how the minitruckers do.
> *


i dunno if this was mentioned yet but it would be a bad idea not to plate it to the frame


a very very very bad idea


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 5 2010, 11:08 PM~19250099
> *i dunno if this was mentioned yet  but it would be a bad idea not to plate it to the frame
> a very very very bad idea
> *


Plate what to the frame?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Dec 5 2010, 11:00 PM~19250038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that all the way down in that vid?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 14 2010, 06:35 PM~19067272
> *Here's a couple pics for you guys to pick apart. She's a little dirty so be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mines about 1/2" from the ground right now but it will go loer just the mufflers are keeping it from going the rest of the way. Thats a 20" wheel too. Look how much wheel that fenderwell is hiding.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187+Nov 25 2010, 11:16 AM~19161900-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is all I did for the rear notch, found a pc of tube at work cut it in half and gave me just enough to lay out a lil more, pic was when it was just tacked in for fittment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regallowlow187_@Nov 25 2010, 11:26 AM~19161986
> *Some from under the hood, dont mind the welds, I was drunk but they are solid  :biggrin: just gotta finish it up and put gussets and shit by where I cut the frame and dropped it, A V8 will fill this area up soon and Ill clean it up, and dont be too drunk notching out for cylinders to fit or you might just cut a brake line  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For some reason I never seen these pics before. Are you runnin hydros? Just thought I seen a bag in the trunk in the other pics. Now I really want more info on this ride. Dont be shy.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2010, 07:23 AM~19251174
> *Plate what to the frame?
> *


i was late to the party and didnt read the thread before posting


it happens :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

PM sent


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 6 2010, 10:16 AM~19252363
> *i was late to the party  and didnt read the thread before posting
> it happens  :happysad:
> *


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2010, 06:38 AM~19251200
> *For some reason I never seen these pics before. Are you runnin hydros? Just thought I seen a bag in the trunk in the other pics. Now I really want more info on this ride. Dont be shy.
> *





Yeah runnin hydros, had a pair of bags from back in the day that just ended up in that storage unit/trunk :biggrin: , Ill have to look for more pics but not many were takin, hopfully some this summer of it rollin :0 Keep in mind just threw this set up in the pic to get the car movable in the garage/driveway but has since been removed. By the way regals lookin bad ass


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 6 2010, 04:18 PM~19255418
> *Yeah runnin hydros, had a pair of bags from back in the day that just ended up in that storage unit/trunk  :biggrin: , Ill have to look for more pics but not many were takin, hopfully some this summer of it rollin  :0  Keep in mind just threw this set up in the pic to get the car movable in the garage/driveway but has since been removed. By the way regals lookin bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it. Do you have wheels for the rear? I'm gonna have to come up that way this summer.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2010, 05:56 PM~19256234
> *I love it. Do you have wheels for the rear? I'm gonna have to come up that way this summer.
> *



Thanks, I do have all 4 wheels but they are 20x 9.5's and were to wide and hit the rear frame rails, so I was gonna narrow the rear and make them work but if I go through that much trouble Im doin 22's :biggrin: or still would like to find a set of narrower 20's with an offset that wont rub and still have a big lip on the front, so if anyones got some that fit a g-body lemme know


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2010, 03:27 AM~19251181
> *Is that all the way down in that vid?
> *


haha,
i wish!... i still gots lots to do to the front buy A-arms & finish up the rear fenders! LOL!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 6 2010, 06:09 PM~19256375
> *Thanks, I do have all 4 wheels but they are 20x 9.5's and were to wide and hit the rear frame rails, so I was gonna narrow the rear and make them work but if I go through that much trouble Im doin 22's  :biggrin: or still would like to find a set of narrower 20's with an offset that wont rub and still have a big lip on the front, so if anyones got some that fit a g-body lemme know
> *


Unless I take it off your hands before then.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 6 2010, 07:17 PM~19257148
> *Unless I take it off your hands before then.
> *



Im sure my wife would love that :happysad: she hates it sitting there, Im fine with it lookin shitty just layin on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:h5:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 6 2010, 07:23 PM~19257208
> *Im sure my wife would love that  :happysad:  she hates it sitting there, Im fine with it lookin shitty just layin on the ground  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like I'm talking to the wrong person then. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Our tanks are 17 gallon tanks

As for cells.Man they make a ton of them from 1-20 gallon.Here's a start for looking.Keep an eye on what sending units youl need also
http://www.summitracing.com/search/Part-Ty...uel+cell&page=7


----------



## baggedout81

A little info
http://www.oldspower.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35024


----------



## baggedout81

check this out :0 
http://www.metcomotorsports.com/proddetail.asp?prod=MFC1000


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2010, 10:30 PM~19279595
> *check this out :0
> http://www.metcomotorsports.com/proddetail.asp?prod=MFC1000
> *


Nice


----------



## trickedout65

nice looking regal


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Dec 13 2010, 12:25 AM~19313598
> *:biggrin: JUS PASSIN THREW! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.T.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what's the word,homie :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Dec 21 2010, 09:10 PM~19389459
> *
> *


 :0 is that a v8? sounds mean in the video!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 22 2010, 03:43 AM~19392280
> *:0 is that a v8? sounds mean in the video!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvgMgEPmnVk
c'mon, joe(caprice)HAHA! Vee Eight!.... listen for the blow off valve! (0:21-0:22)


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Dec 22 2010, 02:57 PM~19395015
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvgMgEPmnVk
> c'mon, joe(caprice)HAHA! Vee Eight!.... listen for the blow off valve! (0:21-0:22)
> *


666


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 22 2010, 06:42 AM~19392272
> *what's the word,homie :wave:
> *


Not much bro. Just enjoying the holiday season. Trying to figure out my edc. It has the threads coming out of the top.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 22 2010, 04:56 PM~19396116
> *Not much bro. Just enjoying the holiday season. Trying to figure out my edc. It has the threads coming out of the top.
> *


Post up that pic here.I cant see shit on my little ass celly


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here it is


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's another pic. I went to put on a 1/2" fitting & it was too small.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Dec 22 2010, 01:57 PM~19395015
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvgMgEPmnVk
> c'mon, joe(caprice)HAHA! Vee Eight!.... listen for the blow off valve! (0:21-0:22)
> *


 :biggrin: well it sounds mean  make a video of that engine :drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2010, 07:56 AM~19410082
> *Here's another pic. I went to put on a 1/2" fitting & it was too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well that sucks :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2010, 09:56 AM~19410082
> *Here's another pic. I went to put on a 1/2" fitting & it was too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do these thing bog the motor down like a reg. ac pump would? when engaged?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 24 2010, 10:08 AM~19410425
> *do these thing bog the motor down like a reg. ac pump would? when engaged?
> *


Not so bad really till they start getting around the 150 psi mark.Especially at idle.Well at least on mine,my car idles pretty low to begin w/.

I run to 275 psi :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 24 2010, 09:22 AM~19410504
> *Not so bad really till they start getting around the 150 psi mark.Especially at idle.Well at least on mine,my car idles pretty low to begin w/.
> 
> I run to 275 psi :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I hope they have that 50% off sale soon.At my local junk yard :uh:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2010, 08:04 AM~19410108
> *well that sucks :angry:
> *


I would just like to find some info on this since the threads are coming out of it. Maybe this thing will pump some serious air since the ports are so big. I'll get the proper fitting s to make it work.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2010, 10:25 AM~19410519
> *:0 I hope they have that 50% off sale soon.At my local junk yard :uh:
> *


Yeah theres a pretty big difference between 150 an 275 psi.150 will lift the car but 275 will pull the front tires off the ground about 4-6".Remember i'm still running 3/8" plastic between my fill an bag  



> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 24 2010, 10:30 AM~19410547
> *I would just like to find some info on this since the threads are coming out of it. Maybe this thing will pump some serious air since the ports are so big. I'll get the proper fitting s to make it work.
> *


I cant find shit anywhere  .Might see if your dad can come up w/ something


----------



## baggedout81

J i just remembered kilby sells these Roto locks.Look at the bottom of page


http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/compressors.htm


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 24 2010, 09:53 AM~19410699
> *J i just remembered kilby sells these Roto locks.Look at the bottom of page
> http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/compressors.htm
> *


Those are it. The fittings I took off had o rings. Temporarily out of stock though.


----------



## baggedout81

Check this out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/York-Compre...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's some different fittings too. I have the Ford rotolock.
http://acpartsguys.com/hose_fittings__ports


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

TO THE TOP!,

FOR THE HOMIE IN THE BLUE REGAL!

:biggrin: IT'S ALOHA FRIDAY NO WORK TILL TUESDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jan 14 2011, 09:11 PM~19600731
> *TO THE TOP!,
> 
> FOR THE HOMIE IN THE BLUE REGAL!
> 
> :biggrin: IT'S ALOHA FRIDAY NO WORK TILL TUESDAY!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Seen I made it off the 1st page. Been too damn cold to fuck around with the ride. Have been trying to mock up an edc bracket though. :biggrin: Need to find another place that sells those rotlock fittings other than Kilby. They're out of stock. I think baggedout81 might have posted the link to them.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2011, 04:02 AM~19908225
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 19 2011, 06:55 AM~19908451
> *
> *


 :wave: Wattup Joe


----------



## DirtyMexican210

that looks sick! ive been thinkin bout baggin my regal n slammin the frame on the floor too, do yall do yalls own work?


----------



## bigbelly

ttt


----------



## 432RIDAZ

R u going 2 bodydrop it or r u going 2 just lay frame.that would be cool I haven't seen a bodydrop G-body


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Feb 22 2011, 06:18 PM~19935518
> *:wave: Wattup Joe
> *


Hello SuicidedRegal  .Whats the word on you ride?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 25 2011, 10:17 AM~19958516
> *Hello SuicidedRegal   .Whats the word on you ride?
> *


Man I got the headers out & am looking for some bolts now for my stock 307 exhaust manifolds. Other than that not much til I get these manifolds back in.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by DirtyMexican210+Feb 22 2011, 08:13 PM~19936810-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks sick! ive been thinkin bout baggin my regal n slammin the frame on the floor too, do yall do yalls own work?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us do our own stuff. I did mine
> <!--QuoteBegin-432RIDAZ_@Feb 24 2011, 08:59 PM~19954725
> *R u going 2 bodydrop it or r u going 2 just lay frame.that would be cool I haven't seen a bodydrop G-body
> *


No bodydrop here. I dont really see a point in bodydropping the ride to hide 1" of frame. JMO


----------



## casper38

:thumbsup:


----------



## etheliters

man i finished a whole blunt reading over this build. I will now try harder to post my work as the feedback knowledge is amazing. :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

J get your ass to work


----------



## baggedout81

Are these it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ARP-Head-Bo...7#ht_1113wt_935


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 15 2011, 09:56 AM~20096380
> *Are these it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ARP-Head-Bo...7#ht_1113wt_935
> *


No those are the actual head bolts. Fuck it I'm just gonna get some grade 8's. Cant wait much longer. I have other shit to do. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 15 2011, 09:35 AM~20096240
> *man i finished a whole blunt reading over this build. I will now try harder to post my work as the feedback knowledge is amazing. :wow:
> *


Post it up. What are you working on?


----------



## etheliters

its a 90d coupe on 26s Im having issues upload ing from my ps3 . I bagged it my self according to what YALL tought me. i dont post much but i study what i see and read. It tucks 26s like 8 inches in the back and 4 or 5 in the front. Really want to know what the pros think.


----------



## etheliters

it's posted as kick push tuning, let me know . And big ups on this whole build, it's something people like me grow from.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:drama:


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## SnakeShit

:wow: Jesus


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Apr 21 2011, 09:14 PM~20392238-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Apr 21 2011, 09:15 PM~20392246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh snap !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Apr 21 2011, 06:15 PM~20392246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Apr 21 2011, 03:14 PM~20392238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wud up homie!...

lets see some pics of the frame layin on the road? (not the grass) 




























rear trailing arm mount knuckle=sparks :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Apr 21 2011, 08:14 PM~20392238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:fool2: :worship:

Any chance you can make a video of it in action?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

heres minez


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@May 8 2011, 02:12 AM~20506558
> *wud up homie!...
> 
> lets see some pics of the frame layin on the road? (not the grass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear trailing arm mount knuckle=sparks :biggrin:
> *


BTW around here we call that gravel not grass. That 1st pic of yours doesn't look like a body is on that frame. I know no matter how hard I tried I couldn't get a pic of that much frame on my car without seeing the body too. My trailing arms don't hit. The frame does. The other pic with the line going across from the wheel to wherever it goes just looks a little odd. JMO.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@May 8 2011, 07:46 PM~20510671
> *:fool2: :worship:
> 
> Any chance you can make a video of it in action?
> *


Oh yeah as soon as it gets a little nicer here I will definitely get a vid. Got a few small odds & ends things to do still.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@May 13 2011, 04:08 PM~20548564
> *BTW around here we call that gravel not grass. That 1st pic of yours doesn't look like a body is on that frame. I know no matter how hard I tried I couldn't get a pic of that much frame on my car without seeing the body too. My trailing arms don't hit. The frame does. The other pic with the line going across from the wheel to wherever it goes just looks a little odd. JMO.
> *



hmm, BTW if you look above there is a floor pan so there is a body on that frame (i used that pic to show how a frame looks when its on concrete! its not even a "G-BODY")

"G-BODY" car show about 1/2-3/4 of an inch of frame! right under the body/doors (maybe if you parked it on the asphalt or concrete you could understand what i'm talking about)

as to the 2ND pic i posted, i used some "string=road" and pulled a straght ling off the very bottom of the frame to see if i need to add or remove some inch/mm to the upper cups and to see how close my gas tank came to the ground/string..

yah my traling arms dont hit also.. but, there is a knuckle/bump where the lower traling arms mount to frame side and that hit and throws small sparks. ( much like mini truck guys scrape off there front leaf spring mount rather then cutting it off )









^^ showing that wheels are 1/2 above the string/road ^^








^^ a shot of the knuckle/bump i'm talking about ^^








^^ front dosent lay yet! (no money to buy A-arms)^^

IMO if you going to say your car or truck "LAYS FRAME" the park it on a flat hard surface then take pics!

:dunno: NOT ON A 60/40 MIXED <span style=\'color:gray\'>GRAVEL & GRASS</span> :yes:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Well then maybe Ill jack my car up & hang strings everywhere to show you. I tried to get a pic indoors where there's concrete but couldn't get a good pic so I pulled it outside. Just so you know too the gravel dips down a little bit & it still hits. I know what your talking about the trailing arm knuckle. Im telling you that mine doesn't hit but my actual frame does. Ha.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@May 15 2011, 06:43 AM~20555830
> *Well then maybe Ill jack my car up & hang strings everywhere to show you. I tried to get a pic indoors where there's concrete but couldn't get a good pic so I pulled it outside. Just so you know too the gravel dips down a little bit & it still hits. I know what your talking about the trailing arm knuckle. Im telling you that mine doesn't hit but my actual frame does. Ha.
> *


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 15 2011, 06:50 AM~20555843
> *
> *


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@May 15 2011, 03:43 AM~20555830
> *Well then maybe Ill jack my car up & hang strings everywhere to show you. I tried to get a pic indoors where there's concrete but couldn't get a good pic so I pulled it outside. Just so you know too the gravel dips down a little bit & it still hits. I know what your talking about the trailing arm knuckle. Im telling you that mine doesn't hit but my actual frame does. Ha.
> *



yah do that :thumbsup: 

i dont know why you seem to think that using a string under the frame of a car to resemble the very bottom of the frame is weird?... its like using a plumb bob to locate the center of an axle...

as for the frame & knuckle hitting the ground i know my car will lay out bcuz i used "string" to resemble the very bottom of the frame and that knuckle is past the string :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@May 15 2011, 11:54 AM~20557033
> *yah do that :thumbsup:
> 
> i dont know why you seem to think that using a string under the frame of a car to resemble the very bottom of the frame is weird?... its like using a plumb bob to locate the center of an axle...
> 
> as for the frame & knuckle hitting the ground i know my car will lay out bcuz i used "string" to resemble the very bottom of the frame and that knuckle is past the string :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## robncheal

I Wana see the dash. How's the inside coming?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20558019
> *I Wana see the dash. How's the inside coming?
> *


The dash & center console are in the process of getting painted & some minor interior panel trimming needed to fit due to the large wheel tubs.


----------



## robncheal

Ah ha! Was the dash all steel? Should be real sick!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 16 2011, 10:01 PM~20568169
> *Ah ha!  Was the dash all steel?  Should be real sick!
> *


Yeah all steel. The dash, center console, & door panels. No handles inside.


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## SuicidedRegal

I had to make a box for the main wiring harness on the firewall to sink it in a couple inches so the tires wouldn't hit. Also trimmed the wiper motor. The part of the motor where the washer fluid pump was at was sticking out to far. All in attempt to keep atleast my wipers.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh yeah & the crossmember is finally touching the ground but I see some no notch tie rods in my future. I will post pics of everything as soon as I get some good ones.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

SuicidedRegal said:


> Oh yeah & the crossmember is finally touching the ground but I see some no notch tie rods in my future. I will post pics of everything as soon as I get some good ones.


 glad to here from you.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> gladt to here from you.


Haha what's up Joe? Just been caught up in the summertime fun ya know


----------



## SuicidedRegal

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> gladt to here from you.


Haha what's up Joe? Just been caught up in the summertime fun ya know


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oops double post


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

SuicidedRegal said:


>


 I here you on the fun part.Love the pic.


----------



## baggedout81

:inout:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Haha what's up bagged? Man the only thing I done to my ride this winter is drilled a hole in my door for the chopper mirrors. Now if I can only figure out how to make the same hole in the same spot on the other side.:rofl:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I also got a 7 gallon aluminum tank. I wanna find out how to polish it to look like chrome or just paint it:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

SuicidedRegal said:


> I also got a 7 gallon aluminum tank. I wanna find out how to polish it to look like chrome or just paint it:biggrin:


i womder if you could buff it?I used some shit called Metal X (i think thats wat it was called) on some aluminum an took a dremel w/ a small polish wheel.Looked crazy bright after i spent a couple minutes on it.

An yeah,gonna try an hit up the steel year an trry an pick up some steel.Depending on the price i might be hitting you up lol.

An damit get that york goin!!!!!!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

This York is a bitch. Everywhere it fits isn't a good spot to getting a pulley lined up on it.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Oh & I need to find the fittings for mine.


----------



## baggedout81

SuicidedRegal said:


> Oh & I need to find the fittings for mine.


Yeah,chuck cut his off an thru in a AN fitting i belive.

An the biggest problem w/ mounting that york is mocking it up.We spent forever holding that big sonabitch in my engine conpartment pulling it in then out in then out.Shit the brackets were the easy part


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Yeah I hear ya


----------



## baggedout81

Double flaring is not a bad idea.
An if you get the kit that harbor freight sells.Grind off the powdercoat.My buddy was redoin the break lines in his 65 an that powdercoat screwed it up when flaring.


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## subliminalmatt

i just read this from front to back. imma try to apply some of your methods to my 77 impala 4 dr. its been bagged a few years now but life happens and time to get back on it. thanks for your info and pics!!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Would love to see some pics. What are your plans?


----------



## subliminalmatt

lay frame out. the front already lays, just getting 2 inch spindle for the switch from 18s to 20s. the rear is getting notched to be able to bring it a lil closer to pavement. the 18s i had are gone now due to a pot hole love connection lol, hopefully getting a set of 20 in bonspeed palisade wheels from a club member. im going for more of the low rod look. eventually might get the front Zd and maybe traditional body drop. heres what it looked like back in october at Battle Drag, a show hosted by our club.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Your 18's might be the same size as 20's in diameter depending on your tire combos. Might wanna check 1st.


----------



## texmex

updates


----------

